# Post Pictures Of Your Home Hi-fi/av Set Up.



## ryanuk

*Post Pictures Of Your Home Hi-fi/av Set Up. update last page*

just before christmas i had a new onkyo av system as i have always been into
av and my hi-fi's just wanted to see what you all have.

i used to have a linn hi-fi system about 3k worth thats why the stand
in the picture is very small but have a new tv stand coming this week.

sorry about the bad pic and also my room its having a detail some time this
month hehe










its a onkyo DR-S501 also will have my onkyo ipod dock this week.

sound with music and dvds is great for the small price it cost!

post you pics


----------



## LeeH




----------



## ryanuk

nice tv


----------



## PugIain

I wont embarass you all by posting a pic of my hifi set-up on here.


----------



## ryanuk

oh please do iain.


----------



## PugIain

Oh go on then....

Behold!
I just noticed I left my Priest albums on the top no laughing!


----------



## ryanuk

its a start 

anyone with link a 30k system would like to post,i would love to see


----------



## EliteCarCare

ryanuk said:


> just before christmas i had a new onkyo av system as i have always been into
> av and my hi-fi's just wanted to see what you all have.
> 
> i used to have a linn hi-fi system about 3k worth thats why the stand
> in the picture is very small but have a new tv stand coming this week.
> 
> sorry about the bad pic and also my room its having a detail some time this
> month hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a onkyo DR-S501 also will have my onkyo ipod dock this week.
> 
> sound with music and dvds is great for the small price it cost!
> 
> post you pics


Nice setup Ryan, I like Onkyo gear. :thumb:

Ever thought about a floating wall to tidy up the install?


----------



## EliteCarCare

LeeH said:


>


Nice kit, is that a Samsung Hard Disk Recorder at the bottom?

I'm looking at buying the DVDSH853M, which looks just like that one, what are they like?


----------



## hutchingsp

Tried taking a photo with the mobile but it doesn't do it justice, so here's one I borrowed:


----------



## ryanuk

yeah that will be done when i sort the room out some point this month.

its my first onkyo setup i have had and i have to say a im very very happy!

the sound with music and dvds is amazing!


----------



## ianFRST

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice setup Ryan, I like Onkyo gear. :thumb:
> 
> Ever thought about a floating wall to tidy up the install?


what the hells a floating wall? lol


----------



## [email protected]

ianFRST said:


> what the hells a floating wall? lol


basiaclly a wall screwed to an existing wall to hide your mounts wires etc etc and the tv is then mounted to that










Not mine unfortunately, one day perhaps


----------



## kk1966

****Please stop this thread now****

I unintentionally made my plans for this year which included

1. Stop spending money like its water!!!!

Then i decided that the lliving room is gonna get redecorated and then new corner unit sofas. Then im going to do away with the brick fireplace and then im going to put the 32" Samsung LCD on the wall......

and then im going to get Sky+ in time for 'Lost'....................and then i want a HD DVD player...........and then i want a Denon surround sound system...and while im at it i might as well sink all the cables into the wall...might as well have a false wall as well while im at it and on and on and on.

So as you can tell this thread can only go towards the decline of my future financial situation this year.

Oh and BTW if im going to put the telly on the wall its going to look a bit smaller so the other half has already agreed i can get a 42" to go there and then the old one can go in the bedroom..................Destined to be penniless forever


----------



## Taaffy

I'll add to your dilemma then...........:wave:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Checkout the setup (including an enormous floating wall) that this guy's built, looks the part! :thumb:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=644806


----------



## Detail My Ride

Mmm...Some Gorgous Set Ups. Will post mine in a bit (camera needs to charge)


----------



## bigsyd

This is my bit of a set up, Harman Kardon HS-300 
5.1-Channel Integrated Home Theatre System, love this system as it took a while to source a system that ticked all the boxes that i needed in a system...ie digital in -remote active sub- upscaling DVD-hdmi output-divx playback +more

Sky HD (this cupboard door is kept closed as i have an IR repeater )

Sharp LC46X20E 46 inch HD Ready 1080P Slimline LCD TV (all cables to this was installed with no damage to tv wall and the back of the tv wall was a fully fitted and tiled kitchen also no damage -hdmi cables -coax- phono-power ) handy i do it for a living

for the lighting control

lutron Rania IR Digital dimmers with remote control... one of the best 2 circuit remote dimmers i have fitted (and i have fitted a lot )

and controlling all this and lighting

ONE FOR ALL KAM8C - Kameleon 8 Way TV Remote




























next job this month, strip all wall paper, re plaster walls, paint walls contrasting colours, new ceiling due to spotlights and other lighting and lutron grafik eye lighting controller http://www.lutron.com/Products/productSystem.aspx?sid=1
or maybe rako control gear (can't decide ) http://www.rakocontrols.com/
and 2 new radiators http://www.radiatingstyle.com/pages/monocolumn_enlarge5.htm

looks like i will be busy lol :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## MX5Argie

ryanuk said:


> just before christmas i had a new onkyo av system as i have always been into
> av and my hi-fi's just wanted to see what you all have.
> 
> i used to have a linn hi-fi system about 3k worth thats why the stand
> in the picture is very small but have a new tv stand coming this week.
> 
> sorry about the bad pic and also my room its having a detail some time this
> month hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a onkyo DR-S501 also will have my onkyo ipod dock this week.
> 
> sound with music and dvds is great for the small price it cost!
> 
> post you pics


Very nice, you need to tidy up the cables:wave:


----------



## MX5Argie

bigsyd said:


> This is my bit of a set up, Harman Kardon HS-300
> 5.1-Channel Integrated Home Theatre System, love this system as it took a while to source a system that ticked all the boxes that i needed in a system...ie digital in -remote active sub- upscaling DVD-hdmi output-divx playback +more
> 
> Sky HD
> 
> Sharp LC46X20E 46 inch HD Ready 1080P Slimline LCD TV
> 
> for the lighting control
> 
> lutron Rania IR Digital dimmers with remote control... one of the best 2 circuit remote dimmers i have fitted (and i have fitted a lot )
> 
> and controlling all this and lighting
> 
> ONE FOR ALL KAM8C - Kameleon 8 Way TV Remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next job this month, strip all wall paper, re plaster walls, paint walls contrasting colours, new ceiling due to spotlights and other lighting and lutron grafik eye lighting controller http://www.lutron.com/Products/productSystem.aspx?sid=1
> or maybe rako control gear (can't decide ) http://www.rakocontrols.com/
> and 2 new radiators http://www.radiatingstyle.com/pages/monocolumn_enlarge5.htm
> 
> looks like i will be busy lol :wall: :wall: :wall:


Blyme!!!!:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho That is super!:thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

Mine is gonoig to be nice and cosy as the cottage I am moving to is rather small, so probably no bigger than 19" or max 21" screen...otherwise wouldlook out of place:wave:


----------



## Jonmurgie

There's some lovely setup's here... mine has the makings of something decent but the lousy shape of our lounge makes it hard to get that "square" setup for decent surround, planning an extension this year which should allow for a neater solution, but here's what I have at the moment:










And there's a couple of Kef's on the opposite side of the room, and a Velodyne sub behind what you see above 

I've always liked "large" speakers for the smoother sound though may try some of the small types this year for a cleaner setup...


----------



## Kron

Gaz' Camera has finally charged and he asked me to post up the picture for him...


----------



## bigsyd

Kron said:


> Gaz' Camera has finally charged and he asked me to post up the picture for him...


quality lol:thumb:


----------



## Taaffy

Loving that drinks cabinet......lol


----------



## Transit

Crikey, squatters make themselves at home these days.


----------



## MikeJ




----------



## MikeJ

Oh and this runs the screens and the rest of the apartment!


----------



## Detail My Ride

LOL @ Mine. Mine is a bit nicer than that 

PMSL @ that huge rack!!


----------



## MikeJ

It's great isn't it! 

Not mine though.... it was an install I did a couple of years ago in Knightsbridge. Only a 2 bedroom apartment but was fully kitted out. Even had sliding glass automatic doors into the Kitchen and a 42" plasma that comes out the end of the bed!


----------



## Taaffy

Wasn't Dr Who by chance as that looks very much like his Tardis.....


----------



## MikeJ

Taaffy said:


> Wasn't Dr Who by chance as that looks very much like his Tardis.....


:lol:


----------



## dubnut71

Here's mine but its a bit limited only being audio!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Fairly bad set up, need to get some new speakers as I sold my Bose Acoustimass III and never got round to buying some new'ns. Need a games console aswell, all soon hopefully 

The 'Gadget' cupboard.










'Control Centre'










Samsung LCD (19" I think?)


----------



## D-an-W

This is ours...


























:thumb:


----------



## kk1966

Couple of questions as im an AV:newbie: .

Im currently using freeview and am going to get Sky in a couple of weeks time. Im a bit confused over all the HD etc,

I have the Samsung 32" LCD HD TV. Is it worth the extra money going for the Sky HD box rather than the Sky+ box. Also ive heard that C4 are broadcasting one of their channels in HD on the Sky network, but can you view it in HD if you only have the sky+ box rather than Sky HD box.

Second question regards Audio. What does 5:1 and 7:1 mean and which is the better.

:thumb:


----------



## D-an-W

If you enjoy movies and sport, HD is great IMO and yes, you can only view HD with a HD box (As above).

5.1 surround sound has 6 speakers (the .1 being the subwoofer), 1 centre, front L/R & surround L/R

7.1 surround has 8 speakers (.1 again is the sub), 1 centre, front L/R, rear L/R and surround L/R

My current setup is 6.1, I just have a single rear channel instead of the two that 7.1 has...

Sky sometimes have good "Introduce a friend" offers...check before you sign up and if you have no mates, let me know we could both make something off it


----------



## MikeJ

You will need an HD box and subscription to view any HD channels.... although they appear on the EPG of a plus box you can't view them.

5.1 and 7.1 refers to the speaker arrangement. 5.1 is 5 speakers (left, centre, right, left back, right back) and 1 subwoofer. 7.1 is the same but with more speakers as you have 2 more surround speakers.


----------



## MikeJ

you beat me to it!


----------



## jonnie5

I fancy a better tv but until this one packs in it do just fine the now. I'm more in music anyway. Humble compaired to some.


----------



## darbyweb

Here's some of mine

I've done the floating wall thing but made a false chimney breast to hold all my AV stuff. In the sides of the Chimney Breast i have Sky+, DVD-R, Media PC running lighting control, movie, music and other automation stuff. Barix Media Streamer, Russound A-Bus whole house audio distribution, Philips Wifi to RS232 controller, Xbox 360 and HD-DVD drive. Top half of each side hold all the DVD's.









Lounge









How i choose Movies and music to listen to.









Hall light switch









Lounge Light switch








Rack in remote cupboard









Bit more of the rack showing TV distribution and CCTV Controller.

More pictures here

http://www.samares.net

Dont you just love AV and Home Automation - it costs me even more than car cleaning 

Dean.


----------



## handicap7

Our Humble Set up!


----------



## Transit

Quick question to the people who have their screens up on a wall. How do you find the picture quality? I've always thought it best to view a screen with the centre at eye level?


----------



## timprice

Here's mine.

Specs
--------------------------
Panasonic TH-42PX70B Plasma Television
KEF KHT-1005 5.1 Surround Sattelites (+100W Subwoofer)
Nintendo Wii
Sky HD Box
Denon DVD-1940 DVD Player
Onkyo SR-605 HD Audio AV Receiver.

Logitech Harmony 525 remote, which is fabulous.

Sky and DVD player connected to TV with HDMI, via AV Receiver. Nintendo Wii connected to AV Receiver via Component Video (Upconverted to HDMI).

single HDMI lead from AV Receiver to TV.


----------



## timprice

Transit said:


> Quick question to the people who have their screens up on a wall. How do you find the picture quality? I've always thought it best to view a screen with the centre at eye level?


for optimum viewing, you should have the top fascia of the screen level with your eye. same with PC screens, it basically stops you having to look up / down all the time and straining your neck.


----------



## D-an-W

Ours is higher than I would have liked (Damn fire in the way!) but in no way does it spoil the viewing...


----------



## timprice

D-an-W said:


> Ours is higher than I would have liked (Damn fire in the way!) but in no way does it spoil the viewing...


just ditch the sofa and buy some bar stools. problem solved :lol:


----------



## Trist

Some gorgeous set ups on here :thumb:

Heres my small little Hi-Fi setup. Some Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 speakers and Cambridge Audio 640A amp to be added.

The MacPro is the media hub.


















P.S. Please ignore the horrible carpet :lol:


----------



## King Eric

I very nearly bought a 46'' Bravia in Bluewater today but the wife is demanding sun before the easter holidays. 

*sighs*


----------



## Detail My Ride

King Eric said:


> I very nearly bought a 46'' Bravia in Bluewater today but the wife is demanding sun before the easter holidays.
> 
> *sighs*


The wife still bossing you around?

Tell her to buy her own holiday


----------



## Hair Bear

jonnie5 said:


> I fancy a better tv but until this one packs in it do just fine the now. I'm more in music anyway. Humble compaired to some.


Humble you may say mate, but you obviously know your speakers 

Bowers and Wilkins all the way :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

I've got B&W's and they still rock nearly 10 years on! 

There is an item in your post Hair Bear that completely justifies NOT spending stupid money on HD t.vs and stuff


----------



## chris'svr6

Here's mine.....
























LG 50" plasma
Sony 6.1 surround with 2 hdmi points
Wharfdale DVD player (this needs updating)
Sky
PS2
We haven't found a AV cabinet yet, i found one but she decided on the pictures on the walls were the unit was meant to go!!
I put the fire in myself, its ribbon flame (looks fantastic) that's been designed to let plasma's be mounted over them....ignore the fact that 70% of the heat goes up the chimney :doublesho


----------



## King Eric

Love your setup Chris


----------



## Detail My Ride

That is a nice set up, although, I think i'd have a sore neck watching that TV for to long.


----------



## riz

Jonmurgie said:


> There's some lovely setup's here... mine has the makings of something decent but the lousy shape of our lounge makes it hard to get that "square" setup for decent surround, planning an extension this year which should allow for a neater solution, but here's what I have at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a couple of Kef's on the opposite side of the room, and a Velodyne sub behind what you see above
> 
> I've always liked "large" speakers for the smoother sound though may try some of the small types this year for a cleaner setup...


put your speakers on spikes, floor standing speakers will give a larger bass output so better for home cinema, bookshelf will not give a clearer sound, just get better cabling!!


----------



## timprice

riz said:


> put your speakers on spikes, floor standing speakers will give a larger bass output so better for home cinema, bookshelf will not give a clearer sound, just get better cabling!!


jon, out of interest, if you have floorstanders, why do you need a sub?

if you want to go small mate, get some Modaunt Short Genie speakers. get very good reviews and i'll admit, they do sound fabulous when using them for home cinema.

and as the wise man says, get some decent cable. QED Silver Anniversary FTW!!!


----------



## Hair Bear

King Eric said:


> There is an item in your post Hair Bear that completely justifies NOT spending stupid money on HD t.vs and stuff


No comprende senor???


----------



## King Eric

Kids mate they inhale all your dosh!


----------



## Detail My Ride

KE. Any chance of some pics of your 'Boys toys den'?


----------



## jonnie5

Hair Bear said:


> Humble you may say mate, but you obviously know your speakers
> 
> Bowers and Wilkins all the way :thumb:


I did have an arcam surround amp. Which was great, until it failed. I had to bring the old sony amp back from work which was my first amp. Although it never let me down and you would be suprised what the sound is like up against items that are £3-400 more expensive.
I dont think I could ever let myself get rid of the 600's there are the most natural sound I've ever heard with out going over the £1000 mark


----------



## riz

timprice said:


> jon, out of interest, if you have floorstanders, why do you need a sub?
> 
> if you want to go small mate, get some Modaunt Short Genie speakers. get very good reviews and i'll admit, they do sound fabulous when using them for home cinema.
> 
> and as the wise man says, get some decent cable. QED Silver Anniversary FTW!!!


he needs a sub for 5.1, i would also move your left speaker away from the wall as you will get a boom from the bass and lose clarity, also reposition your centre speaker at ear level, also replacing your interconnect from cd player to amp will change the sound dramatically , i have this Nordost Black knight on my seperates and it rocks!!

http://www.hifileads.co.uk/website/audio/nordost-black-knight.htm

they also do cabling fro NASA

p.s clean your table!!


----------



## Hair Bear

King Eric said:


> Kids mate they inhale all your dosh!


Twas not my original post King, I just replied saying I liked his speakers! I ain't got any little grunts runnin' around - I noticed they've put a nice dent in one of his cones though :doublesho :lol:


----------



## timprice

riz said:


> he needs a sub for 5.1


ah yes of course. DUH!


----------



## Hair Bear

jonnie5 said:


> I did have an arcam surround amp. Which was great, until it failed. I had to bring the old sony amp back from work which was my first amp. Although it never let me down and you would be suprised what the sound is like up against items that are £3-400 more expensive.
> I dont think I could ever let myself get rid of the 600's there are the most natural sound I've ever heard with out going over the £1000 mark


Yep, 100% mate. I don't own any, but heard a mate's set-up with them 600's and they were to die for - sound, build, looks - everything. Always aspired to own some one day, but things move on and still gonna go with them (B+W's) when I get a new set up in me new place this year.

Got me eye on these beaut's.....http://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/display.aspx?infid=1065&sc=hf


----------



## riz

hard to power B&W's though, well in my student days it was!!


----------



## Jonmurgie

riz said:


> he needs a sub for 5.1, i would also move your left speaker away from the wall as you will get a boom from the bass and lose clarity, also reposition your centre speaker at ear level, also replacing your interconnect from cd player to amp will change the sound dramatically , i have this Nordost Black knight on my seperates and it rocks!!
> 
> http://www.hifileads.co.uk/website/audio/nordost-black-knight.htm
> 
> they also do cabling fro NASA
> 
> p.s clean your table!!


Thanks for the tips guys... I've got a few questions/comments from the points raised:

1. The floor standers are on a solid wood floor which in turn is on a solid concrete slab, I was under the impression that it wasn't necessary to use spikes for this kind of flooring? I do HAVE the spikes that came with the speakers but haven't actually tired them.

2. All my inter-connectors are pretty sound, Optical audio on the DVD/360/Sky (use either of those for CD), Mark Grant component on the DVD to Amp (Amp is Yam 757), S-Video on Sky to Amp then some unbranded Component from Amp to TV (with BNC connections as it's an oooooold PW4 Panny unit). Amazing picture for a 7/8 year old screen!

3. Not sure how best to get the centre channel to ear level, kind of one of the reasons for wanting to try some small speakers this year. The Genie's are something I've fancied since they came out so may demo those... though the Kef Egg's seem to be the small speaker of choice (although a friend has a Bose Acoustimass system and those tiny speakers are amazing!). That will also give me a chance to change the rear book shelf speakers...

I think I'll spend a weekend playing around with the setup... have to say that I'm not that blown away by it and think it's down to the setup as you've highlighted


----------



## jonnie5

riz said:


> hard to power B&W's though, well in my student days it was!!


On my 600's the actually say 150w on them at the back. But unlike every other speaker out there thats not there peak power handling ability. Thats what power the recommended amp should be. Meaning that they dont actually state the peak power rating, just a minimum wattage on the amp. My sony happly powers them only having 100w per channel


----------



## jonnie5

Thanks for the tips guys... I've got a few questions/comments from the points raised:

1. The floor standers are on a solid wood floor which in turn is on a solid concrete slab, I was under the impression that it wasn't necessary to use spikes for this kind of flooring? I do HAVE the spikes that came with the speakers but haven't actually tired them.

2. All my inter-connectors are pretty sound, Optical audio on the DVD/360/Sky (use either of those for CD), Mark Grant component on the DVD to Amp (Amp is Yam 757), S-Video on Sky to Amp then some unbranded Component from Amp to TV (with BNC connections as it's an oooooold PW4 Panny unit). Amazing picture for a 7/8 year old screen!

3. Not sure how best to get the centre channel to ear level, kind of one of the reasons for wanting to try some small speakers this year. The Genie's are something I've fancied since they came out so may demo those... though the Kef Egg's seem to be the small speaker of choice (although a friend has a Bose Acoustimass system and those tiny speakers are amazing!). That will also give me a chance to change the rear book shelf speakers...

YOU GET RUBBER FEET WHICH SCREW IN INSTEAD OF SPIKES 

AS for where the centre speaker should sit face level is iseal if not then as long as its centre with the tv and L/R speakers then that will do. Its hard to create the perfect cinima sound unless you have a purpose built room. In an ideal world things get in the way


----------



## riz

http://www.russandrews.com/lookup/1...tegory-Oak-Cone-and-Spiked-Feet-PSUPPFEET.htm

what cd interconnect do you have sorry?


----------



## essjay

Not a very good pic but here go's










not very clear to make out but equipment as follows

Sony KDL 40w2000
Sony RDR-HXD870 DVD Recorder
Sony Mini Disc
Marantz CD67 SE
Virgin V+
Pioneer 656A DVD player
Yamaha DSP A1 
B&W 603s2's Fronts
B&w CC6 Centre
B&W ASW 500 Sub
TDL RTL3's Not shown Rears
Home Theatre PC
XBOX
Wii
Playstaion

Although it lloks quite small and this pic doees not do it justice the unit measures just over 6ft


----------



## Killahertz

I do have a separate AV rig, but that's just noise. Music is handled by my modest little headphone rig:


----------



## Jonmurgie

riz said:


> http://www.russandrews.com/lookup/1...tegory-Oak-Cone-and-Spiked-Feet-PSUPPFEET.htm
> 
> what cd interconnect do you have sorry?


Thanks for the link... I don't have a separate CD player in that setup as I rarely listen to music and when I do I tend to stick an iPod into the 360 and play it through that. 

Also, forgot to say that the speaker cabling is all QED Silver Anniversary stuff...


----------



## adamf

Not seeing many PS3's?!?!

I'm still deciding on which machine to buy! Along with a HD1080p to.

Like all the Samsung's


----------



## paddy328

Here is my ghetto set up that i have in my bedroom. I hope to get the onkyo tx sr875 one day with some kef 3005 se's.

But for now its just the sony 46x2000, ps3, pioneer dvd player and toshiba hd-ep30 hd dvd player. All connected with some expensive clearer audio mains and hdmi cables.










I know it looks a mess, well it is, but i dont sleep in here. Oh this is where i pirch myself while playing watching stuff.








I think its an rs turbo or cossie seat. I have a pair.


----------



## shane_ctr

here's my bedroom only a 37" running virgin media with my pc etc, nothing much, getting on place soon how much roughly am i looking at for a floating wall etc im feeling that


----------



## sanchez

essjay said:


> Not a very good pic but here go's


I never knew you lived in the jungle....:lol:


----------



## ahaydock

Here's mine, although want a new stand...










Its a Panny 50PX60, with Arcam Amps, Focal JM Lab Speaker (truly awesome), MS Sub, QED/Ixos Cables and Kef Rears, with a Denon DVD Player.


----------



## PJS

Skyliner34 said:


> Some gorgeous set ups on here :thumb:
> 
> Heres my small little Hi-Fi setup. Some Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 speakers and Cambridge Audio 640A amp to be added.
> 
> The MacPro is the media hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Please ignore the horrible carpet :lol:


Christ 'liner, those curtains and that wallpaper are atrocious!
How do you live with such horrors?

:lol:


----------



## bigsyd

ahaydock said:


> Here's mine, although want a new stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Panny 50PX60, with Arcam Amps, Focal JM Lab Speaker (truly awesome), MS Sub, QED/Ixos Cables and Kef Rears, with a Denon DVD Player.


that is a nice clean setup m8 :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like id best start doing some overtime this year and least get the wall built in readiness for the telly, child friendly setup needed so everything 5' off the ground and definately no wires to be seen


----------



## jonnie5

ahaydock said:


> Here's mine, although want a new stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Panny 50PX60, with Arcam Amps, Focal JM Lab Speaker (truly awesome), MS Sub, QED/Ixos Cables and Kef Rears, with a Denon DVD Player.


Very nice clean set up there. Good thing about the arcam you can upgrade the parts over time. So you dont need to pay out shed loads at the start, you start off with something simple and the just keep adding.
Nice biuld quality on the KEFs but I find them too bright for my ears.


----------



## Jonmurgie

ahaydock said:


> Here's mine, although want a new stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Panny 50PX60, with Arcam Amps, Focal JM Lab Speaker (truly awesome), MS Sub, QED/Ixos Cables and Kef Rears, with a Denon DVD Player.


Lovely... where did you get that stand unit you have there at the moment? Looks ideal and love how the centre fits


----------



## nick the fish

ryanuk said:


> its a start
> 
> anyone with link a 30k system would like to post,i would love to see


i could show an expensive system (not quite 30K) - but you stand the risk of being accused of showing off

it actually does not look any more impressive than cheaper systems until you actually see and hear it

i'll try and post some shots as it shows how you can build a nice 'unit' simply by modifying off the peg Ikea furniture

the problem with most specialist av furniture is that it will not accommodate a large centre speaker !

a few posts back somebody mentioned 7.1 systems as opposed to the norm of 5.1 - well in truth to have an effective 7.1 system you need quite a large room and to actually design the viewing/listening positions around the system

i can afford 7.1 but my lounge at 25' long does not allow correct speaker positioning - and yes i tried it!

you can actually end up with a worse sound in that it can be muddied/muddled by the addition of the extra 2 speakers

i'm more than happy with 5.1 Dolby True HD audio with hd-dvd


----------



## nick the fish

timprice said:


> jon, out of interest, if you have floorstanders, why do you need a sub?
> 
> if you want to go small mate, get some Modaunt Short Genie speakers. get very good reviews and i'll admit, they do sound fabulous when using them for home cinema.
> 
> and as the wise man says, get some decent cable. QED Silver Anniversary FTW!!!


careful with Silver Anniversary - it can sound a bit ''bright' with some systems - imo of course!

as to the need for floor standing speakers and a sub -pretty much regardless of price they will not go as low as a purpose made/designed sub - my 50kg sub will go so low it can rattle windows!! (British made and under £500 - BK Monolith for those who understand such things!!


----------



## MattFletcher

Jonmurgie said:


> Lovely... where did you get that stand unit you have there at the moment? Looks ideal and love how the centre fits


i also like to no were you got the stand from?

looks like what i want for my set up.

will get some pics to nite


----------



## nick the fish

MattFletcher said:


> i also like to no were you got the stand from?
> 
> looks like what i want for my set up.
> 
> will get some pics to nite


Matt - as your local to me (Edwinstowe) your welcome to pop over any time and have a look at the mods i've done to Ikea furniture


----------



## nick the fish

Jonmurgie said:


> Lovely... where did you get that stand unit you have there at the moment? Looks ideal and love how the centre fits


tbh - i'm not sure the centre should be upright?

most, if not all centres need to be horizontal

i stand corrected if in this case i'm wrong


----------



## MattFletcher

nick the fish said:


> Matt - as your local to me (Edwinstowe) your welcome to pop over any time and have a look at the mods i've done to Ikea furniture


Cool thanks Nick,

I have moved now to Pye Bridge, but still not far away!!


----------



## Jakedoodles

nick the fish said:


> tbh - i'm not sure the centre should be upright?
> 
> most, if not all centres need to be horizontal
> 
> i stand corrected if in this case i'm wrong


You're right. Technically. However, if you move it vertical, it doesn't make a massive difference in sound output (unless you're a total geek).


----------



## Jakedoodles

Great thread by the way! I have sold my entire system, minus only my Quad 11L speakers. This is when I set it up last year:

http://myhometheatre.fotopic.net/p29663079.html

And when it was all done, the living room looked like this:

http://paul.photos.me.uk/c1006183.html

It's going to be replaced with a Panny pz70, onkyo 605, and I've just bought a PS3 to use as a blueray. Gotta wait til I move into new place in March/April time first though.


----------



## nick the fish

Wonderdetail said:


> You're right. Technically. However, if you move it vertical, it doesn't make a massive difference in sound output (unless you're a total geek).


try putting a Kef Ref 202c vertically - and yes i'm an av 'geek' - maybe - PMSL!

btw - room looked great in the photo's :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Im sure my setup is wired wrong! 

Can someone help me with the setup, and explain bi-wiring and the rest of that malarky.

I'll try to post some pics of my speaker rears (B&W's) and rear of my arcam amp


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for the comments guys, and the stand is from Ikea. I have just removed the legs and glass doors.

I know the Centre should be (technically) horizontal, but unless I stand it in-front of the TV Stand, which I dont want to do I have very little choice. Plus as Wonderdetail says it doesn't make a huge difference and its a bonus how the centre fits so well in that space (that normally has shelves in it which I also removed).

I also have my speakers bi-amped with the Alpha 8P powering the front Low Freq and the AV250 powering the front High Freq, Centre, Sub and Rears.


----------



## nick the fish

King Eric said:


> Im sure my setup is wired wrong!
> 
> Can someone help me with the setup, and explain bi-wiring and the rest of that malarky.
> 
> I'll try to post some pics of my speaker rears (B&W's) and rear of my arcam amp


that is going to be difficult - and i love to help people with av problems

i'll help in any way i can plus i reckon Paul (wonder Detail) and PJS (?) can as well

for a simple description of bi-wiring have a look at Wiki - not to be confused with bi-amping! - to be honest if at all possible keep it simple, the alleged benefits of bi-wiring are dubious to say the least and bring more problems into the equation


----------



## ahaydock

King Eric said:


> Im sure my setup is wired wrong!
> 
> Can someone help me with the setup, and explain bi-wiring and the rest of that malarky.
> 
> I'll try to post some pics of my speaker rears (B&W's) and rear of my arcam amp


Bi-Wiring is a funny subject - take a look here: http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/audio/biwire/Page1.html

Some pics may help work out what is wrong. Why do you think they are wired wrong? Sounds odd? Lacks Bass?


----------



## nick the fish

ahaydock said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, and the stand is from Ikea. I have just removed the legs and glass doors.
> 
> I know the Centre should be (technically) horizontal, but unless I stand it in-front of the TV Stand, which I dont want to do I have very little choice. Plus as Wonderdetail says it doesn't make a huge difference and its a bonus how the centre fits so well in that space (that normally has shelves in it which I also removed).


its all a compromise - unless like me your a single guy who can put speakers where you want!

as ref horizontal as opposed to vertical centre placement - as long as it suits you - fine!

though if you use an SPL meter an check readings with both you will find quite a varience in readings


----------



## King Eric

Ah ok thats fine, the issue I have is there are metal plates (which connect what appears to be the wiring for the tweeter and the mid) which can be removed...do I need four wires going to the speakers, or two. Aaaaaah


----------



## nick the fish

King Eric said:


> Ah ok thats fine, the issue I have is there are metal plates (which connect what appears to be the wiring for the tweeter and the mid) which can be removed...do I need four wires going to the speakers, or two. Aaaaaah


Eric - those are bridging links

if you are bi-wiring then these MUST be removed

and i'm not being funny but do you have the handbook for the speakers as this should all be explained?

if no handbook you can download most from the manufacturers web sites


----------



## MattFletcher

ahaydock said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, and the stand is from Ikea. I have just removed the legs and glass doors.
> 
> I know the Centre should be (technically) horizontal, but unless I stand it in-front of the TV Stand, which I dont want to do I have very little choice. Plus as Wonderdetail says it doesn't make a huge difference and its a bonus how the centre fits so well in that space (that normally has shelves in it which I also removed).
> 
> I also have my speakers bi-amped with the Alpha 8P powering the front Low Freq and the AV250 powering the front High Freq, Centre, Sub and Rears.


whats the name of it from Ikea? and whats the height of the centre speaker hole?

Thanks


----------



## ahaydock

As Nick says remove the links, you will have 4 wires coming from the speakers, terminating into 2 jacks the other end that connects to the Amp.


----------



## ahaydock

MattFletcher said:


> whats the name of it from Ikea? and whats the height of the centre speaker hole?
> 
> Thanks


Hi afraid I can't remember the name (I was only asked the other day on AV Forums), but the Centre height is 18 inches.


----------



## MattFletcher

yeah im looking at making my current unit baby proof, but i need to get the glass made up and have a modifiy, theres a baby thread going on AV forums which im keeping an eye out on.

and that fits what i need, with it having glass doors.

when you thinking of changing? i'll buy it off you with the doors??


----------



## ahaydock

Not sure when I will change, but it is only a single sliding door (seemed odd to me only to have one door but that's Ikea for you). I dont use it so its yours if you want it (and I can find it).


----------



## Gunn79

Mines pretty basic stuff - Which suits me well! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## ryanuk

some great system here thanks to all who have posted!

please keep them coming,as nick-the-fish please post a picture of your
setup would love to see it.

i will also post some pics up when my room is all done as it look bit of a mess.


thanks.


----------



## Jakedoodles

W00t! Av sales have just dropped the price of the 605 by £50. I think I'll be ordering one of those pronto. 

Top tip for anyone thinking of speaker cable - B&Q do a solid core mains cable on a reel. Dirt cheap, and will give you as good a sound as anything else less than £10 a metre.


----------



## Epoch

Wonderdetail said:


> Top tip for anyone thinking of speaker cable - B&Q to a mains cable on a reel. Dirt cheap, and will give you as good a sound as anything else.


Mind you don't bump your **** on the door!


----------



## paddy328

Have to agree with epoch here. If i had a top notch set-up, i wouldnt be using anything less than chord, clearer audio or QED.


----------



## Epoch

I should keep quiet myself as my cable matches the system, the wall sockets match the system plugs and i have a separate MCB/spur from the consumer unit for it!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Gotta agree, good cables can make a big difference.


----------



## ryanuk

yeah good cable makes all the difference!

im not 100% but i think they say you should spend about 10% on cable
as what your system costs.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Well, mock all you will, but I fell victim myself to the whole expensive speaker cable lark, and trust me, unless you are spending upwards of £10 a metre, you cannot beat solid core mains cable. Go ask a proper sound engineer - he will agree!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Wonderdetail said:


> Well, mock all you will, but I fell victim myself to the whole expensive speaker cable lark, and trust me, unless you are spending upwards of £10 a metre, you cannot beat solid core mains cable. Go ask a proper sound engineer - he will agree!


I've sound engineered everything from a speech, to a full stage show. Solid core mains cable doesn't make a good speaker cable. Well, most speakers nowadays use Speakon anyway.


----------



## adamf

Deffo! You have to spend loads on cables to notice any difference over the ones the machines come with.

Been there done that myself.

All went on ebay.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

I tried the mains cable idea after reading about it.

Lost most of the lower frequency. (yes, it was in phase )

Switched straight back to my existing cable.


----------



## Jakedoodles

It depends on what system you're using, and how your feeding it. I'm surprised, in all honesty, that you lost your lower end. I've never experienced that.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Gaz W said:


> I've sound engineered everything from a speech, to a full stage show. Solid core mains cable doesn't make a good speaker cable. Well, most speakers nowadays use Speakon anyway.


Have you tried it?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yes.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Wonderdetail said:


> It depends on what system you're using, and how your feeding it. I'm surprised, in all honesty, that you lost your lower end. I've never experienced that.


Maybe because it was Wickes 2.5mm and not B&Q?


----------



## Trist

PJS said:


> Christ 'liner, those curtains and that wallpaper are atrocious!
> How do you live with such horrors?
> 
> :lol:


:lol: It's the spare room, hasn't been decorated for blooming ages  Does the job for now :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Maybe because it was Wickes 2.5mm and not B&Q?


There you go - you answered your own query!


----------



## Killahertz

Wonderdetail said:


> You're right. Technically. However, if you move it vertical, it doesn't make a massive difference in sound output (unless you're a total geek).


Depends on how it was designed - the likelihood is that most are designed for pretty narrow dispersion. The B&W (in the photo) is a D'Appolito array, which usually favour vertical orientation, but their naturally narrower dispersion means that they could be used in any orientation. Indeed, regardless of design, the proximity (and interaction) of adjacent boundaries and other surfaces (particularly hard reflective surfaces) will have a far greater effect on output than orientation alone.



nick the fish said:


> its all a compromise - unless like me your a single guy who can put speakers where you want!


Not only speakers, but 3 DIY 8^2ft absorbent panels, 3 RPG Skylines diffusors, 2 RPG Hemi diffusors, 1 DIY 6^2ft QRD diffusor, oh, and 4 Helmholtz resonators 



nick the fish said:


> though if you use an SPL meter an check readings with both you will find quite a varience in readings


Ah, but so will moving the meter (preferably RTA rather than SPL) a few inches!



Gaz W said:


> Solid core mains cable doesn't make a good speaker cable.


Why ever not? It conforms to the most common speaker cable layout (side-by-side otherwise known as 'shotgun'). It also uses two sheathed copper conductors in the same way that most common speaker cables do? Granted, the copper is a nine or two short of 'audio-grade purity', and the (PVC) sheathing equally bereft of 'audio-grade' status - however, neither has much (if any) effect on transmission at normal audio lengths and frequencies.

Did someone mention geek


----------



## kk1966

Ok folks, while we are all here ive got a basic question as im a thicko when it comes to all this AV stuff....although very keen to learn 

I have a Samsung 32" LCD HD.

The 'standard' house hi-fi sits hidden away under the telly so i though why not stick a set of RCA leads from the telly to the hifi. Jobs a good-un........however there is a bit of a time lapse in sound between the telly and the hifi speakers (which are on the wall behind the sofa behind me. Why????

This isnt going to be setup like this for long as i have some financially crippling plans for an AV setup since being on here and now registering with AVForums.............Its all downhill from here


----------



## Epoch

Wonderdetail said:


> unless you are spending upwards of £10 a metre, you cannot beat solid core mains cable.


That's as may be for under £10, but something i will give a go at home against my speaker cable, i only have Pirelli 2.5mm (from B & Q though) and i bet it sounds totally different !


----------



## RisingPower

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Ok folks, while we are all here ive got a basic question as im a thicko when it comes to all this AV stuff....although very keen to learn
> 
> I have a Samsung 32" LCD HD.
> 
> The 'standard' house hi-fi sits hidden away under the telly so i though why not stick a set of RCA leads from the telly to the hifi. Jobs a good-un........however there is a bit of a time lapse in sound between the telly and the hifi speakers (which are on the wall behind the sofa behind me. Why????
> 
> This isnt going to be setup like this for long as i have some financially crippling plans for an AV setup since being on here and now registering with AVForums.............Its all downhill from here


Hm, how much of a time lapse? Think you can put the video and audio signals through some av amps and add delays so they're essentially in sync.


----------



## Ducky

Mine I've had for 4/5 odd years (PW5 screen I got the first month it came out  ), but getting on a bit now cos I'm no longer interested in AV, but I didn't need anything more cos I lived in a flat! However I'm moving to a house next week so it's all been ripped out  maybe time for a refresh  (p.s Rel Storm 3 sub + Mission 77DS rears are out of view)


----------



## ryanuk

still a fab setup ducky! love the mini moto aswell


----------



## Jonmurgie

Ducky said:


> Mine I've had for 4/5 odd years (PW5 screen I got the first month it came out  )


Nice looking setup, sexy speakers! You have to just love how amazing the old Panny screens are, I've got a 6/7 year old PW4(!) and my mate with some fancy HD 42" Plasma is always amazed at how amazing the picture quality is... will always be a Panny Plasma fan from now on :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s

I guess I will have to tidy my bedroom and get some pics up.


----------



## King Eric

Darling i'm off for a poo, taking the mini moto to get me there :lol:


----------



## Dazza121

Here is a piccy of my current setup - cant see the speakers except the centre though


----------



## kk1966

I want one

http://www.avland.co.uk/panasonic/th103pf9ek/th103pf9ek.htm


----------



## ryanuk

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I want one
> 
> http://www.avland.co.uk/panasonic/th103pf9ek/th103pf9ek.htm


tv or them sexy women lol


----------



## Grizzle

_"No need to decorate as it can cover an entire wall"_

lol


----------



## kk1966

ryanuk said:


> tv or them sexy women lol


Both of course :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

haha fair play


----------



## Lee_Wo

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I want one
> 
> http://www.avland.co.uk/panasonic/th103pf9ek/th103pf9ek.htm


That is one incredible TV, but did anyone see the price, that is crazy.


----------



## PugIain

55 bloody grand?!!


----------



## PJS

Wonderdetail said:


> It's going to be replaced with a Panny pz70, onkyo 605, and I've just bought a PS3 to use as a blueray. Gotta wait til I move into new place in March/April time first though.


By that time, the PZ80/800 should be announced and maybe even released.
So hang fire on that front.


----------



## Brazo

King Eric said:


> Darling i'm off for a poo, taking the mini moto to get me there :lol:


A client of mine puts his rubbish out on a quad bike :lol:


----------



## PJS

nick the fish said:


> that is going to be difficult - and i love to help people with av problems
> 
> i'll help in any way i can plus i reckon Paul (wonder Detail) and PJS (?) can as well
> 
> for a simple description of bi-wiring have a look at Wiki - not to be confused with bi-amping! - to be honest if at all possible keep it simple, the alleged benefits of bi-wiring are dubious to say the least and bring more problems into the equation


How'd you figure that? Was there another audio thread in here, I've forgotten about?
Anyway, yes, don't mind mucking in.

In respect of Bi-wiring, it can be a very hit or miss affair, especially if both cables are in the same jacket.
I preferred the double run approach.
Bi-amping can be stunning, but then it all depends on budget whether it's worth doing.


----------



## PJS

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Ok folks, while we are all here ive got a *confession to make* - im a thicko when it comes to all this AV stuff....I have a Samsung 32" LCD


Yep, spot on! Nail. Head. Hit. :lol:


----------



## kk1966

PJS said:


> Yep, spot on! Nail. Head. Hit. :lol:


B1tch:lol: The old xmas spirit doesnt last long does it


----------



## Mr OCD

Ahhhh a willy waving thread  

:lol:

Can anyone recommend a sensibly priced home theatre setup (speakers / amp) for my lounge?

I have recently bought a Samsung LE40M87BDX TV but want to improve the sound side of things... if I can connect IPOD as well to it then would be a bonus...


----------



## Jakedoodles

PJS said:


> By that time, the PZ80/800 should be announced and maybe even released.
> So hang fire on that front.


Aye - and the 70 will be cheaper


----------



## Jakedoodles

Killahertz said:


> Why ever not? It conforms to the most common speaker cable layout (side-by-side otherwise known as 'shotgun'). It also uses two sheathed copper conductors in the same way that most common speaker cables do? Granted, the copper is a nine or two short of 'audio-grade purity', and the (PVC) sheathing equally bereft of 'audio-grade' status - however, neither has much (if any) effect on transmission at normal audio lengths and frequencies.
> 
> Did someone mention geek


*nods*


----------



## bigsyd

Engine_Swap said:


> Ahhhh a willy waving thread
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a sensibly priced home theatre setup (speakers / amp) for my lounge?
> 
> I have recently bought a Samsung LE40M87BDX TV but want to improve the sound side of things... if I can connect IPOD as well to it then would be a bonus...


http://www.soundandvisiononline.com...ction=DVD-and-HOME-CINEMA&brand=HARMAN-KARDON

i love mine :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: and only down the road from you, i always get my stuff from there..word of warning :doublesho do not go to the shop if you are weak and have a credit card


----------



## [email protected]

I went out and bought the latest copy of Home Cinema Choice and in there is a system to die for, it belongs to a bbc sports presenter Garry Richardson, its amazing whta a money object system can be built.

Cant find any pics though.


----------



## tsw06

nick the fish said:


> i could show an expensive system (not quite 30K) - but you stand the risk of being accused of showing off
> 
> it actually does not look any more impressive than cheaper systems until you actually see and hear it
> 
> i'll try and post some shots as it shows how you can build a nice 'unit' simply by modifying off the peg Ikea furniture


Hi Nick any chance you could show us the pics of your modified Ikea furniture, and of course the rest of the AV :thumb:


----------



## Dazza121

Engine_Swap said:


> Ahhhh a willy waving thread
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a sensibly priced home theatre setup (speakers / amp) for my lounge?
> 
> I have recently bought a Samsung LE40M87BDX TV but want to improve the sound side of things... if I can connect IPOD as well to it then would be a bonus...


I would recommend an onkyo 605 or 705 - great amps for the money supporting all the new HD sound options - and you can get a dedicated ipod dock to match them. Really happy with mine


----------



## nick the fish

tsw06 said:


> Hi Nick any chance you could show us the pics of your modified Ikea furniture, and of course the rest of the AV :thumb:


i'll try and get some photo's up tomorrow

i'm in Notts and anybody who wants to come and have a see/listen is welcome

also i can sort out peoples kit at home if they are local - free of charge!

plus i've got loads of 'spare' cable/plugs etc if anybody is short (inc QED Silver Anniversary bi wire/HDMI leads/etc)

as an aside - if anybody wants a VERY GOOD sub at a decent price there is a BK Monolith on high fi for sale at £300 (month old) - British made sub and will shake your foundations - in reviews has been compared favourably against £2.5K subs

i have one after years of REL Storms etc


----------



## nick the fish

the cable debate will never end - just have a look at av forums

i know plenty of true enthusiasts who recommend 'mains cable' as recommended by Paul (Wonder Detail)

i've settled for the middle ground because i got expensive cables at the right price through a trade manufacturer - all my 'full price' cables are by Mark Grant

though i can tell you that some cables (esp HDMI) priced at £100's cost less than £1!!! - and no, i will not/cannot name names!!


----------



## Ducky

I've got one of Mark's Canare sub cables - top stuff :thumb:


----------



## ribena

hi all

been lurking for ages

this is a good excuse to get posting again

this is what i've been busy with since my first few posts here previous post














































'scuse the wires but still a work in progress

its an Infocus IN76 projector with Grandview 88" electric screen, Denon 4306 amp, Sky HD, PS3 with Monitor Audio RS6's, LCR and in ceiling speakers with an REL storm 5 sub 




























hope you like the pics

Happy DW New Year to all and hope to have time to post more often this year


----------



## paddy328

Nice set up there mate. You have a good little projector there.


----------



## Killahertz

ribena said:


> 'scuse the wires but still a work in progress


LOL - that's the neatest system i've seen in a while. The fit and finish of the whole room looks superb.

:thumb:


----------



## Exotica

Gunn79 said:


> Mines pretty basic stuff - Which suits me well! :thumb: :lol:


Fantastic film:thumb:


----------



## ribena

thanks paddy and killa :wave:


----------



## Mr OCD

Dazza121 said:


> I would recommend an onkyo 605 or 705 - great amps for the money supporting all the new HD sound options - and you can get a dedicated ipod dock to match them. Really happy with mine


What sort of money are we looking at geezer?


----------



## ahaydock

For those of you who asked me about my stand it is a Magiker TV Bench from Ikea and cost about £90, but I don't think they make it now.



ahaydock said:


> Here's mine, although want a new stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Panny 50PX60, with Arcam Amps, Focal JM Lab Speaker (truly awesome), MS Sub, QED/Ixos Cables and Kef Rears, with a Denon DVD Player.


----------



## taffy

Wow. There are some really nice set ups!!


----------



## ryanuk

nick the fish are y going to post some pics?

also anyone why has not posted needs to show off your system
no matter how big or small.


----------



## Ducky

Ahaydock, nice and clean mate, I like it! :thumb:


----------



## Dazza121

Engine_Swap said:


> What sort of money are we looking at geezer?


You can get the 605 for around 330 at the moment add a set of speakers for 200+ (kef 2005.2 seem pretty decent if you have the budget) and you should be sorted for sound for a good while


----------



## Mr OCD

Thats not bad at all 

Can anyone help me with my TV?

Freeview is excellent picture quality but I am having problems with my DVD (6yrs old) and PS2 connected through scart... I get lines vertically on the screen when playing DVD's or games?

Wasnt a problem on my old TV... does anyone know of anything to try?

Its a Samsung 40 inch LCD - Model LE40M87BDX


----------



## timprice

get a component video cable for the ps2, much better picture quality, and get a new dvd player with HDMI.

toshiba seem to do good, low budget players for around £40 with HDMI.

Denon are still king in the midrange section on DVD players, you can pick up a DVD-1740 for £99 from richer sounds or a DVD-1940 (IMO a lot better than the 1740) for £169. both with HDMI and are fantastic players (have the 1940 myself)


----------



## nick the fish

timprice said:


> get a component video cable for the ps2, much better picture quality, and get a new dvd player with HDMI.
> 
> toshiba seem to do good, low budget players for around £40 with HDMI.
> 
> Denon are still king in the midrange section on DVD players, you can pick up a DVD-1740 for £99 from richer sounds or a DVD-1940 (IMO a lot better than the 1740) for £169. both with HDMI and are fantastic players (have the 1940 myself)


look at used/discounted Arcam players - better than Denon

don't fall for the HDMI gives a better picture 'crap'

also the HD-DVD players make excellent upscaling players with SD discs (though sadly you have to use HDMI to get the upscaling function) - but my anti HDMI stance still holds regarding the 'claimed' increase in pq!


----------



## ahaydock

Ducky said:


> Ahaydock, nice and clean mate, I like it! :thumb:


Cheers Ducky :thumb:


----------



## PJS

In theory, HDMI should be better than Component due to the digital data being kept digital throughout the entire process rather than having to go through a D/A conversion, then A/D again inside the display.


----------



## ahaydock

PJS said:


> In theory, HDMI should be better than Component due to the digital data being kept digital throughout the entire process rather than having to go through a D/A conversion, then A/D again inside the display.


There is that side and also that component gives a warmer picture. IMVHO at the end of the day if it's possible try them both and let yours eyes and ears decide - what works for some wont work for other and vice versa :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

here is an update of my room now is all been sorted,new floor,wall paper,tv stand,paintd.

before









after




























what you all think bit better?


----------



## lady penelope

Pretty funky wallpaper :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

thanks,think the wallpaper is cool! moms are great for doing stuff haha.


----------



## Predator_VTR

Heres mine, technics hifi - provides surround sound, bush lcd tv (heed a hd one), ipod docking station, freeview box, scart box and dvd player, lava lamp  and now have a PS3 but not in that picture

by day










by night


----------



## ryanuk

nice lil setup vtr,im still waiting for my ipod dock been waiting 4 weeks now


----------



## Griffy

^^ out of interest, what dock are you getting for your ipod?

My wife bought me an itouch for crimbo and i'm looking for a good dock for it.


----------



## ryanuk

hi griffy im going for the onkyo onkyo ds-a2x only £60 and has a remote with it and gets good reviews.


----------



## Griffy

ryanuk said:


> hi griffy im going for the onkyo onkyo ds-a2x only £60 and has a remote with it and gets good reviews.


Many thanks, i'm going to take a look at that one now :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

cool mate its a very good dock!

also if you dont want to spend £60 this is a good one for £19.99 you also get a remote to 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/APPLE-UNIVE...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1200166227&sr=8-1


----------



## Predator_VTR

mine was from ebay cost me about 20 quid, works very well indeed  and comes with a remote


----------



## Dazmeister

nick the fish said:


> tbh - i'm not sure the centre should be upright?
> 
> most, if not all centres need to be horizontal
> 
> i stand corrected if in this case i'm wrong


Not quite true, most yes, some no. B&W made a few that could only be mounted vertical. I had one myself (the model number slips my memory) but the vocals sounded fantastic. Had three metal tweeters in the middle instead of the usual one. Was too big for the new house tho so had to swap it for something more wife friendly!

This is my current setup, still needs a bit of tidying up.

Main setup: Panasonic TH8, Denon 3806, DVDO iScan HD+, Denon DVD 2800 MK2, Monitor Audio Silver S8 Series incl rears.









Panasonic AE700 Projector mounted to ceiling - Owl Projection screen









My Subwoofer - SVS PB12


----------



## paddy328

That sub is huge! Love it that you have a seperate screen for movies. Well done that man.


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

Here's my humble set up:










Samsung 42" Plasma
Sky+
Sony HT-SS 1100 5.1 Dolby Surround
Xbox 360
Playstation 3


----------



## dmz

Old setup








New setup

















Pioneer PDP436XDE with B&W Inwalls and REL Stampede Sub

And in Cabinet 
Sky HD
Denon 3806
Denon 1920


----------



## Dazmeister

Nice (wife friendly) discrete speakers! i like it. :thumb:


----------



## Jochen

Here's my setup:

Amplifier + MiniDisc + DVD
The MD is replaced by a CD player. It broke down and MD wasn't much of an succes anyway... 










B&W speakers:










Sub:
Kenwood 150W










No pics af the tv. Just an old 72cm widescreen...


----------



## glymauto

Was thinking of wall mounting the telly but the angle would have been too severe (cricked neck!) watching it from the sofa.

4 hours with a fish getting the wires down the cavity for the 4 speakers!...it does look much cleaner though 









My latest acquisition - the samsung 22" monitor


----------



## MX5Argie

glymauto said:


> Was thinking of wall mounting the telly but the angle would have been too severe (cricked neck!) watching it from the sofa.
> 
> 4 hours with a fish getting the wires down the cavity for the 4 speakers!...it does look much cleaner though


Is the trainer hiding behind the sofa the subwoofer????


----------



## mouthyman

god seeing this has made me decide to rewire my whole rig, at the moment its all seperate apart from the PS3 and plasma, but it looks so good together i will have to move it around and get some pics


----------



## glymauto

MX5Argie said:


> Is the trainer hiding behind the sofa the subwoofer????


LOLOL

Dont tell my missus I've been kicking my trainers off and not putting them away!

Subby is just out of shot (to the left) its hiding behind the curtain. The other two speakers are on the wall behind me.


----------



## Stampy

A bit messy at the moment, due to build a false wall surround for it all soon:










LG 32LC46 LCD TV
Sony Playstation 3
Microsoft Xbox 360


----------



## LaSarthe&Back

ryanuk said:


> its a start
> 
> anyone with link a 30k system would like to post,i would love to see


This isn't mine, how I wish! But it comes in at about £150-200,000.

http://www.modernhometheater.com/virtualtours/star_wars/slideshow/index.html

I've got some Meridian kit, and pretty impressive it is too.

If you've not heard an F80, get to a hifi show or shop! Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ryanuk

this is my setup now,42 plasma, onkyo dr-s501,ipod,mission speakers.

im going to upgrade the onkyo very soon mite have me a linn system again and some new speakers....










anyone who has not posted there system get it up


----------



## swordjo

I'll do mine once i move into my new flat and get my 50" on the wall etc.

For living room I have a LG 50" Plasma, Onkyo HT-R508(which will get changed for a Cambridge Audio 340R due to size issue with av stand we have), Tannoy SFX 5.1 speakers, PS3 , SkyHD and Logitech Harmony One Remote.
Spare bedroom is a Philips 32" LCD, Xbox 360 Elite and a Logic3 Soundstage TX101.

I'm building a floating wall in the living room so will post plenty of pics of the build process and finished article. Also got a Varilight Touch/Remote light socket to go on with can be controlled via the remote.


----------



## ryanuk

sounds good swordjo!


----------



## swordjo

Yeah Ryan, it should be ok for my first house/flat of my own. Only 3 weeks until I get my keys and the building of the floating wall begins, thankfully the current owner has just refurbed the whole house so I can put all the focus on making a cool living room.

Just a pity I now need to pay a mortgage etc and put a slight hold on buying more gadgets :lol:


----------



## DubbedUP

No pics yet sorry...

House Extension:
50" Panny Viera Plasma,
Sky HD
PS3
Yamaha Amp (Soon to be replaced with Onkyo)
Sony 5.1 Speakers (Replacing these with KEF 2005.1)

Living Room...
LG 42" Plasma
Wii
PS2
Panasonic 3DO
Nintendo 64
Sega Megadrive / Mega CD
Atari Jaguar
XBox Mk1
Nintendo NES
SKY +


----------



## AndyN

Here's my setup. Rack has changed slightly from the picture shown, but you get the general gist.
I'll take some of the 'games' room setup later tonight (the one with all the toys in)

But in short this room has:

B&W 802D speakers (purely for 2 channel)
Classe Amp - (2 channel)
Classe 502 DVD Player (2 Channel)
Denon AVCA1-HD - Purely for Home Cinema
Denon 2500BT - DVD's and BD player
Pioneer PDP-LX508 50" Plasma (Full HD)

In wall 7.1 Speakers are Triad Bronze with a Sunfire Tru-EQ Signature Sub.


----------



## swordjo

Nice kit AndyN.. loving those B&W's!


----------



## ryanuk

WOW andy thats nice!!!!! do you mind me asking how much that cost?


----------



## AndyN

ryanuk said:


> WOW andy thats nice!!!!! do you mind me asking how much that cost?


Wish I could tell you...and I dont wanna think about it as it would make my head spin!!

I can tell you the cable for the B&W's cost me about £2k and the XLR cable for CD player to Amp was about £1200 for 1/2 metre.

Wait until you see the other room  some equally nice stuff, albeit not quite as high end as this one.

And the reason for doing it this way, I really love my 2 channel stuff, it's nice to just chill and listen to music out of the way of the TV and appreciate it. Unfortunately modern AV amps dont really deliver the kind of sound I like for it.


----------



## Guest

HiFi : Audiolab 8000CDM, Audiolab 8000 DAC, Audiolab 8000C, 2 x Exposure 2010 power amps, Aiwa F850 (3 head) Cassette Deck, Monitor Audio S8 and Stands Unique Sound Tower.

TV : Pioneer PDP507XD (Pics to follow) and Panasonic 42PZ70 (now for sale), Pioneer DV-600 DVD, JBL Sat 300 speakers, Paradigm PDR10 sub, Yamaha DSPAX630SE and Stands Unique Sound Tower.




























Fire place not in use :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

AndyN said:


> Wish I could tell you...and I dont wanna think about it as it would make my head spin!!
> 
> I can tell you the cable for the B&W's cost me about £2k and the XLR cable for CD player to Amp was about £1200 for 1/2 metre.
> 
> Wait until you see the other room  some equally nice stuff, albeit not quite as high end as this one.
> 
> And the reason for doing it this way, I really love my 2 channel stuff, it's nice to just chill and listen to music out of the way of the TV and appreciate it. Unfortunately modern AV amps dont really deliver the kind of sound I like for it.


thats crazy money!!! but then again if i had that cash it would be spent on a hi-fi system. im going to be looking at spending around 5k on my system
but that mite be a few years yet.

thanks for posting them!


----------



## ryanuk

anil nice setup to! i had some Monitor Audio s6 speakers when i had my linn hi-fi,i miss them! great speakers...


----------



## AndyN

ryanuk said:


> thats crazy money!!! but then again if i had that cash it would be spent on a hi-fi system. im going to be looking at spending around 5k on my system
> but that mite be a few years yet.
> 
> thanks for posting them!


Trust me, when buying 802's in particular you really cannot skimp on the components to drive them.

If you're looking at spending about 5k then take a look at my other pics which I'll post tomorrow, the Eclipse speakers in use there are funky looking but really do perform superbly well.


----------



## Guest

Cheers Ryan. I did initially run the Exposure power amps in "Monoblock" mode (one to either speaker) but it was "too" powerful and forward sounding. Speakers were gripped though:thumb:.

Now running in Biamp mode, with one amp powering the tweeters and the other, the woofers. Bit more detail and space to the sound.

AV now has a the Pioneer Plasma (507XD) replacing the Panasonic 42PZ70 (full HD set) running 6.1 surround sound. Sadly no space for the 42 in the house so I'm having to sell it. Still a stunning set.

May get Sky HD soon, but not sure it'll deliver a cleaner picture when viewing SD.


----------



## ryanuk

AndyN said:


> Trust me, when buying 802's in particular you really cannot skimp on the components to drive them.
> 
> If you're looking at spending about 5k then take a look at my other pics which I'll post tomorrow, the Eclipse speakers in use there are funky looking but really do perform superbly well.


great stuff! cant wait to see them.

thanks andy.


----------



## edition_25

just thought id throw a few snap shots in.

in my room i have a samsung 32". not sure what model tho









and in the living room we have a panasonic p47. its a few years old now and probably due a new one but its good enough for now. its connected to an onkyo 5.1 and a round onkyo wall mounted sub hidden behind the sofa


----------



## tlzeebub

Heres a picture of my setup in the conservatory
Samsung 32 100hz
Onkyo DV-SP405
Yamaha DSP AX761
Vestax PMC 004XL
2 X Vestax PDX2300 Mk2 Pro's
5 X Sony Speakers
1 X Mordaunt Short Active Sub


----------



## ryanuk

some nice setups! keep them coming!!!!


----------



## JohnWoods41

no pics yet

Sharp Aquas 1080p 52" LCD
Onkyo 605 ( soon to be upgraded to 706 for extra HDMI and THX)
Toshiba HD DVD HD-XE1 - into amp via HDMI (Bitstreamed audio)
PS3 - into amp via HDMI
Sky HD - optical into amp hdmi into tv (need extra HDMI on amp)
KEF 3005 SE 7.1 (extra 2 rears bought) speaker setup (large room and if setup correctly does make a difference )


----------



## ardandy

Thought I'd do a write up on my recent MCE build.

Having found out that the MC case I bought was 2mm too tall I decided to build the PC directly into the unit itself!

These are the pics and brief details of what happened.

The PC itself was built up and installed by this point. I screwed motherboard stands to the motherboard to raise it up a little inside the case.

*Please excuse the carpet! It was replaced a couple of months ago!*



















Now I started to plan out the layout and start to peg the various components in, starting with the PSU.




























Next the Hard Drive, I put screws underneath it to minimise vibrations.










Now to pin in the Hard Drives position.










And then onto the motherboard.



















Just to make sure the heat doesn't build up I installed a 12cm fan.



















I also installed a resistor inbetween the m/b and the fan to slow the speed down a bit.










Now the Surround Sound audio cables needed a tidy up. I also labelled the PC cable ends to correspond to the M/b ports.



















Now I screwed some L-brackets into the unit shelf and stuck some velcro strips to the vertical part.




























As I may need to put a USB pen or phone into the MC at some point I thought some USB access should be arranged.



















And now the reason for the L-brackets!
































































Full 1080p resolution!


----------



## ahaydock

Hoping to upgrade my TV so will get some pics soon...


----------



## Kap01

I love this post! Great looking set up lads, its so funny... how most blokes her who are into detailing are into the whole AV world... i suppose the majority of people here have that attention to detail.. and we take that into all aspects of our lives... cars, house etc..... Love it


----------



## Lloyd71

I've only got a small room, so here we go. My AV setup, hidden behind the frosted glass is the following;
-Xbox 360
-Toshiba HD DVD player
-5.1 amp (2 front speakers are below the cabinet, front center is behind TV)



And the area where I sit (my sofa bed) and my computer (My 2 rear surround speakers are hidden away here too);



Total setup;
-Philips 32PFL5522 32" TV
-Microsoft XBox 360
-Sony PS3 40gb
-Toshiba HDEP10 HD DVD player
-Goodmans AV receiver
-Wharfedale front left and right speakers
-Goodmans front center and rear left and right speakers
-Goodmans sub
-Sony Playstation 2
-Nintendo Wii
-Apple iMac 2.0ghz 20"
-Apple iBook G4
-Logitech Z3 2.1 speakers


----------



## Andy M

Philips 30" LCD HDTV
DVB box
Philips upscaling DVD divx player
Arcam A75 amplifier
Teac P1160D CD player
Lite-On External Blu-Ray Drive
Thinkpad T61P running XP through TV and amp
1TB server with music vids photos etc
Mission MV-6 floorstanders
Technics SX-PX665 Digital piano


----------



## badly_dubbed

Samsung 60" plasma 
NAD 5.1 surround
crappy virgin media non hd rubbish box :lol:


----------



## AndyN

Here's a more up to date version of the living room rack etc. This stand has isolating shelves for both CD/BD players:










Equipment in the 'boys' room:










and the speakers in the games room, really hard to get a picture of these due to the high ceilings










or maybe is better


----------



## swordjo

Ardandy, those are the same units I've bought (Ikea Besta Jagra) but in black, and they are the reason I need a smaller amp now. They were the only style of unit we wanted though (plus it's an excuse to buy another toy!)


----------



## ryanuk

ok bit of an update again lol,went and got myself a new amp yesterday its a exposure 2010s amp 75w per ch. sounds ace loads loads better then the onkyo system.

im now going to put the onkyo system on ebay and also the speakers you can see in the picture,as i want to upgrade them to some epos m12i speakers as when i heard the exposure amp in the shop the speakers used were epos m12i and sounded great!

here are some pics,and i hope soon some pics of the new speakers if i can move the onkyo system and the floorstanders.


----------



## AndyN

Nice setup mate, not had much exposure to those amps so cant really comment.
With regards to speakers, dont jump in straight away. The one's you heard may sound good but hunt around, you may get some that sound better!
For the price of the one's your looking at you could look at the Eclipse speakers too, my jaw hit the floor on hearing those.
The hunt for speakers can be a long one, and you may end up where you started BUT at least you'll know you hunted around.
for the sound you were on about liking in your pm (which oddly was the opposite of your missions) you should look at Tannoy as well. They aren't as 'british' sounding as the missions. By british sounding I mean smooth mellow bass and rounded treble.


----------



## dazzo

Heres mine, this is what i started with in the new house. . . .










This is after . . .










And this is what i'm listening to at the moment, i built it myself, its a little 8w valve amp, you wouldn't believe the sound from the little fella!










This is a case i'm building for it


----------



## ryanuk

very nice dazzo!


----------



## M.M

ive built my own set up of 
7 speakers & 2 subs
and a 37" lcd tv
with full sky 
haha


----------



## ryanuk

sitting here now with my tunes on and cant belive the sound out of this new amp well worth 600 notes!!!!

speakers next then cd player


----------



## AndyN

I love valve amps, the sound is truly awesome.
I looked at getting one for the B&W's but nearly passed out when seeing the price of the ones required to drive the speakers.

It's nice to see people still doing 2 Channel setups, I thought it was something that was being overlooked with the new AV fad that's around.


----------



## dazzo

You may be surprised at how cheap valve amps can be fella, the next one i'm building is a 16w amp with 10 valves, and a single valve pre-amp section and all in its going to cost me about £190.00!


----------



## AndyN

Tempting  But the B&W's really do need some serious power to drive them. I know the ratings on Valve amps are different etc etc but I'm sure it'd be a lot more to get the best out of them.


----------



## thomasb

Heres some of my kit,pictures taken on phone so not great,



















God that women on the tv is ugly:lol:

Cant see them in pic but theirs some B&W connected up the the naim kit:thumb:


----------



## AndyN

Very nice setup.....you're right tho, she's hanging 

Naim mmmmmm, very nice. I do like their stuff but find the dealers unbearable


----------



## mouthyman

AndyN, what speakers are they?


----------



## Big Ells

Heres my set up

40" Samsung LCD
JVC 5.1 Surround Sound
Sky Plus
PS3
Controller docking station


----------



## Luckymonkey

ryanuk said:


> ok bit of an update again lol,went and got myself a new amp yesterday its a exposure 2010s amp 75w per ch. sounds ace loads loads better then the onkyo system.
> 
> im now going to put the onkyo system on ebay and also the speakers you can see in the picture,as i want to upgrade them to some epos m12i speakers as when i heard the exposure amp in the shop the speakers used were epos m12i and sounded great!
> 
> here are some pics,and i hope soon some pics of the new speakers if i can move the onkyo system and the floorstanders.


I'm loving your missions, i saw them a few weeks back in Frank Harveys in Coventry and wanted them but must resist, missus would kill me!!


----------



## Mr Sparkle

Whoops - Double post


----------



## Mr Sparkle

Well hifi is my first love so won't bother with the V of my AV set up.

CD player is Bow Technologies ZZ-Eight
Amp is Krell KAV-4000Xi




























Speakers Dynaudio Contour 1.8mkII










2 channel stereo is where it's at :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

mouthyman said:


> AndyN, what speakers are they?


B&W 802D speakers (purely for 2 channel)
Classe Amp - (2 channel)
Classe 502 DVD Player (2 Channel)
Denon AVCA1-HD - Purely for Home Cinema
Denon 2500BT - DVD's and BD player
Pioneer PDP-LX508 50" Plasma (Full HD)

In wall 7.1 Speakers are Triad Bronze with a Sunfire Tru-EQ Signature Sub.


----------



## ahaydock

Mr Sparkle that is some serious kit :thumb:

I'm going to look at a Pioneer LX5090 Plasma tomorrow and their 51 Blu-Ray so maybe soon I can post a new pic of my new set-up :thumb:


----------



## AndyN

mouthyman said:


> AndyN, what speakers are they?


B&W 802D's


----------



## AndyN

Some serious kit there Mr Sparkle. I'm loving the rack too, audiophile base by any chance?
Its the one I have but I only went with 2 isolating shelves for BD and CD player.


----------



## dreaddan

dazzo said:


>


Whats the stand your using? It looks just about perfect for what im planning


----------



## Alex L

Some great set ups here (not that I know much about AV lol).

Has anyone got any views on Sunfire amps and James loudspeakers? As we were talking to a guy at an expo today and they seem like a great setup.


----------



## Chris_R

Here's ours. Just finished redoing the entire front room, Mrs got a sofa, I got a plasma  Nice and tidy

Mordaunt Short MS 302 fronts and rears.
Mordaunt Short MS 305 centre
KEF Kube 2 sub
Cambridge Audio Azur 540R amp
Panasonic 46PZ80 Plasma 
Popcorn Hour A110 Media player, all our media is stored on my growing Windows Home Server up in the loft which is up to 4TB. I just upgraded all the disks to 1TB units for hi def storage.
There's also a Sky box tucked away in one of the cupboards


----------



## AndyN

Alex L said:


> Some great set ups here (not that I know much about AV lol).
> 
> Has anyone got any views on Sunfire amps and James loudspeakers? As we were talking to a guy at an expo today and they seem like a great setup.


The good thing about hi-fi is that it's completely personal. What is good for one person isn't good for the next.
My view is try out as many combo's as you can, and regardless of what price etc is as long as your happy with the sound and its pleasing to you then it's a winner.


----------



## Alex L

AndyN said:


> The good thing about hi-fi is that it's completely personal. What is good for one person isn't good for the next.
> My view is try out as many combo's as you can, and regardless of what price etc is as long as your happy with the sound and its pleasing to you then it's a winner.


Seems like good stuff and the guys will bring out all the bits to our price spec and set them up for us.
The thing I really like is the units are built into the wall.


----------



## AndyN

FYI sunfire was started up by Bob Carver (carver amps)
I have a sunfire sub and really am impressed with it.


----------



## [email protected]

surely its all 78s and crystal radios over there ?


----------



## dazzo

dreaddan said:


> Whats the stand your using? It looks just about perfect for what im planning


Its something i made fella, i can give you all the sizes etc if its any good?


----------



## ryanuk

does anyone know if this ipod dock will connect to my amp in the same way as my logic3 dock does? will it just plug into my pre amp?
http://www.sightandsounduk.com/catalogue/p7339/177_177/Ipod/iDock box.aspx

thanks


----------



## dreaddan

dazzo said:


> Its something i made fella, i can give you all the sizes etc if its any good?


Yer that could be good 
Cheers


----------



## cleancar

my setup , fitted some plastic trunking in the wall so i can fish my cables through

60" on the menu next ,the 42" looks small now!


----------



## edsel

cleancar said:


> my setup , fitted some plastic trunking in the wall so i can fish my cables through
> 
> 60" on the menu next ,the 42" looks small now!


Wins for the least cables on view category


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

AndyN!! Nautilus 802's!! Awesome!! I had 804's and they were incredible. I found 802's more balanced than the insane 801's, and easier to live with!

Wow!!

Awesome set ups here too guys. I'll get some pics of mine up.


----------



## ryanuk

get them up asap then russ


----------



## Alex L

[email protected] said:


> surely its all 78s and crystal radios over there ?


Haha, Gramaphones mate :lol:



AndyN said:


> FYI sunfire was started up by Bob Carver (carver amps)
> I have a sunfire sub and really am impressed with it.


Cool, they were a name I'd never heard (just the mainstream stuff like Onkyo etc).


----------



## AndyN

RussZS said:


> AndyN!! Nautilus 802's!! Awesome!! I had 804's and they were incredible. I found 802's more balanced than the insane 801's, and easier to live with!
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> Awesome set ups here too guys. I'll get some pics of mine up.


The 802's are quite odd, significantly better than the 804 or 803 and imo a nicer sound than the 801's (how weird do they look!!!)

I still remember getting the buggers in at 82kgs each!!!:doublesho


----------



## jcmac

My Baby 










excuse my crappy camera its the one in my E71


----------



## AndyN

jcmac said:


> My Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my crappy camera its the one in my E71


MMMmmmmm, nice. Apple users are fast taking over the world :thumb:

Altho I confess to using a Dell monitor on my Mac Pro :devil:


----------



## AndyN

edsel said:


> Wins for the least cables on view category


Really??


----------



## jcmac

AndyN said:


> Altho I confess to using a Dell monitor on my Mac Pro :devil:


I hang my head in shame too. At work I use 3 Dell 28" displays on my Mac Pro. Just waiting for someone to leave so I can nab there Apple ones :devil:

I was never buying an Apple one for home when I home for like 5 hours a night.


----------



## dazzo

AndyN said:


> Really??


Man, that socket below the centre would do my nut. . . .its not central:devil:


----------



## AndyN

dazzo said:


> Man, that socket below the centre would do my nut. . . .its not central:devil:


Its actually coming out at some point so I've tended to ignore it.


----------



## AndyN

jcmac said:


> I hang my head in shame too. At work I use 3 Dell 28" displays on my Mac Pro. Just waiting for someone to leave so I can nab there Apple ones :devil:
> 
> I was never buying an Apple one for home when I home for like 5 hours a night.


I wouldn't, much as I hate saying the 'D' word their monitors are way ahead of the apple offerings at the moment. 
They even have display port too for the newer range of mac pro's etc.


----------



## JamesnDaz

heres mine , samsung 40" onkyo TX-SR-606 amp. Kef 1005.2 speaker and sub, SONY PS3, Play.TV and a HUGE bottle of Leffe.


----------



## buckas

ardandy said:


> Thought I'd do a write up on my recent MCE build.
> 
> Having found out that the MC case I bought was 2mm too tall I decided to build the PC directly into the unit itself!
> 
> These are the pics and brief details of what happened.
> 
> The PC itself was built up and installed by this point. I screwed motherboard stands to the motherboard to raise it up a little inside the case.
> 
> *Please excuse the carpet! It was replaced a couple of months ago!*
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/01.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/05.jpg
> 
> Now I started to plan out the layout and start to peg the various components in, starting with the PSU.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/02.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/03.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/04.jpg
> 
> Next the Hard Drive, I put screws underneath it to minimise vibrations.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/06.jpg
> 
> Now to pin in the Hard Drives position.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/07.jpg
> 
> And then onto the motherboard.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/08.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/09.jpg
> 
> Just to make sure the heat doesn't build up I installed a 12cm fan.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/10.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/11.jpg
> 
> I also installed a resistor inbetween the m/b and the fan to slow the speed down a bit.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/12.jpg
> 
> Now the Surround Sound audio cables needed a tidy up. I also labelled the PC cable ends to correspond to the M/b ports.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/13.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/14.jpg
> 
> Now I screwed some L-brackets into the unit shelf and stuck some velcro strips to the vertical part.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/15.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/16.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/17.jpg
> 
> As I may need to put a USB pen or phone into the MC at some point I thought some USB access should be arranged.
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/18.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/19.jpg
> 
> And now the reason for the L-brackets!
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/20.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/21.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/22.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/23.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/24.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/25.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/26.jpg
> 
> Full 1080p resolution!
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/27.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/28.jpg
> 
> http://www.executivedetailing.co.uk/images/mc-build/29.jpg


top stuff, nice work on the custom pc :thumb:


----------



## cleancar

JamesnDaz said:


> heres mine , samsung 40" onkyo TX-SR-606 amp. Kef 1005.2 speaker and sub, SONY PS3, Play.TV and a HUGE bottle of Leffe.


man you really need to take a break from your car - you need to do some dusting ! 

nice set up !


----------



## naked_brummell

My 'banging' system










tbh, it suits me fine, i still live at home and don't need anything bigger. my car make a better noise anyway


----------



## ahaydock

So after getting a new TV and Blu-Ray player here is my updated AV set-up:




























I know the rears are too close but they will have to do for now:










Plus the newly added remote (replacing my old Harmony 525 and Fiver Channels for the good lady):



















So my kit is:

Pioneer PDP-LX5090 50" Plasma TV
Pioneer BDP-51FD Blu-Ray Player
Sky+ HD (Samsung Box)
Sony PS3
Arcam AVR250 AV Receiver
Arcam Alpha 8P Power Amp
Focal JM Lab Chorus Speakers (Front)
Kef Cresat 2 Speakers (Rear)
Mordant Short MS309 Subwoofer 
Harmony One Universal Remote
All hooked up with QED, Ixos and Chord Co. Cables.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Awesome Alex!!

Is that remote the 1000? Bugger that it doesn't do the PS3 though.


----------



## ahaydock

Cheers Russ and no its the Harmony One. I was going to get the 1000, but after lots of time looking into it I didnt think it would be that good - just more flashy to look at.

I also want to replace the stand and get the centre mounted properly.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ahaydock said:


> Cheers Russ and no its the Harmony One. I was going to get the 1000, but after lots of time looking into it I didnt think it would be that good - just more flashy to look at.
> 
> I also want to replace the stand and get the centre mounted properly.


Sorry, yes, I meant the One, the 1000 is the touch screen thingy isn't it? I much prefer physical buttons myself anyway.

I have about 8 remotes so need to look into getting one.

Did you get it from Amazon?


----------



## ahaydock

RussZS said:


> Sorry, yes, I meant the One, the 1000 is the touch screen thingy isn't it? I much prefer physical buttons myself anyway.
> 
> I have about 8 remotes so need to look into getting one.
> 
> Did you get it from Amazon?


No problemo - this is touch screen also 

Yep got it off Amazon for £69.99 :thumb:


----------



## volvokid

cleancar said:


> my setup , fitted some plastic trunking in the wall so i can fish my cables through
> 
> 60" on the menu next ,the 42" looks small now!


Tell me how do you find the panny install? I took my one back cuz it buzzed and everyone I listened to here and Canada did the same. Have you noticed it, its really faint but when your ears tune into it, its so annoying


----------



## ahaydock

ahaydock said:


> No problemo - this is touch screen also
> 
> Yep got it off Amazon for £69.99 :thumb:


You can also still get the non-touch screens and they are just as good as I use to have one :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R

ahaydock said:


> You can also still get the non-touch screens and they are just as good as I use to have one :thumb:


Agreed, got the 555 here and its brilliant. If the wife can use it, that is all I need to know.

I press the Movies (with Amp - I have a second one which is the same but uses the TV sound instead for TV progs that we downloaded.) activity button, TV changes channel to HDMI1, Sky goes to standby, Popcorn powers up, Amp switches on and goes to the digital channel. Jobs done 

Why aren't all remotes like this?


----------



## silverback

i have one of these as my remote and although its getting on in years it hasnt let me down once.










only problem is philips dont see fit to make it vista compatible so i have to use another computer to do the little tweaks.


----------



## cleancar

volvokid said:


> Tell me how do you find the panny install? I took my one back cuz it buzzed and everyone I listened to here and Canada did the same. Have you noticed it, its really faint but when your ears tune into it, its so annoying


no problems with the panny, find it not bad sound for the money maybe you just had a bad one ?

like the fact you have a flip down ipod dock too


----------



## volvokid

cleancar said:


> no problems with the panny, find it not bad sound for the money maybe you just had a bad one ?
> 
> like the fact you have a flip down ipod dock too


Nah everyone i listend to did it, I had the model with the 4 tower speakers I listend to all three in the range and they did it also, I also have a 3 year old panny set up and I rate it much better for sound quility thats now in the back room though. 
Glad your happy with it i really like the I-pod dock that was a nice feature.

Here's the old setup with the Panasonic TX37LZD800 TV and the Panasonic SC-PT860EB-K Home cinema. I had so much problems with light bleed from the LCD.










Here's the new set up Panasonic TH42PZ800 TV is a bit bigger so no room for big speakers in the flat lol, The picture and sound quility is leap years better than the old one.










Im about to buy this as it will take up less room.










Its the BOSE lifestyle V30.


----------



## macca5050

The bose system is nothing less than spectacular, my friend has the lifestyle 25 (i think) which makes me very envious of him!


----------



## Ninja59

sorry for not having any pics am at uni  lol: - 

Samsung 32" LE32A455
Technics SCEH770 
Denon PMA-255UK
B & W CM-2
PS3 60Gb (running Yellow Dog as well ) 
Yamaha SW-205 Sub
2 freeview boxes lol (excluding the inbuilt DVB box on the TV)
Archos AV700
Senn RS140 wireless headphones
Senn HD650
all/on in a Hammonds custom unit...
i think thats it...
oh the desktop linked to the 32...
get home nxt weekend though ethernet cabling the lot though(PS3 and desktop instead of wireless)

i might save though for some UE 11 Pros  instead of getting the logitech harmony 1000...great price difference to lol..with the UE's being like 1k


----------



## ryanuk

some great setups lads!!!!!! keep them coming didnt think it would get this many pages lol.

just sold my old onkyo system today so now putting the mission mv8 floorstands for sale,when there sold im getting new speakers. 

iv looked at a few pairs now but still not sure what to go for! love the epos m12i and the m16i floorstands,also monitor audio s6 and the Dali Suite 2.8 Floorstanding Speakers.

just not sure what to go for lol


----------



## ryanuk

an update on my system, picking up a set of monitor audio gs10 speakers.

went to my hi-fi shop today and was blown away with them!!! for small speakers they have a very big sound,also tryed the rs8 floorstands but i think the gs10 knocked spots off the floorstands! cant wait to get them i wont sleep tonite haha.


----------



## ryanuk

this is a pic of the speakers they are so nice 










picking up some stands to and new cable


----------



## Ninja59

what cable you getting for them???


----------



## ryanuk

hi ninja.

sorry but not 100% what its called but wanted the cable that the speakers had in the shop as it sounded great.

will let you know tomorrow


----------



## ahaydock

Nice speakers :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

ahaydock said:


> Nice speakers :thumb:


thanks mate!

i have booked the day off tomorrow so i can set them up and just chill all day haha.


----------



## AndyN

ryanuk said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> i have booked the day off tomorrow so i can set them up and just chill all day haha.


Nice mate, you're really going hammer and tongue at it.
If you want a tip at running them in play some white noise or a classical CD at low volume and leave it running over night.
Will 'warm' the sound up a bit and be a good start, they can take a few weeks/months to get bedded in correctly.


----------



## ryanuk

AndyN said:


> Nice mate, you're really going hammer and tongue at it.
> If you want a tip at running them in play some white noise or a classical CD at low volume and leave it running over night.
> Will 'warm' the sound up a bit and be a good start, they can take a few weeks/months to get bedded in correctly.


thanks andy,yeah spending abit of cash lol doing to get the cd player next then a power amp.

mite be a few months yet,well i said that about the speakers


----------



## ahaydock

ryanuk said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> i have booked the day off tomorrow so i can set them up and just chill all day haha.


Don't blame you :thumb:

I want to replace these as they are a bit big and in the way:










Any tips anyone?


----------



## ryanuk

here they are!!!!!

dont think the girlfriend is going to be happy were i have put them in the room but im sure she will get over it haha!



















they sound great,tryed loads of music on them from rock to rap and it all sound ace!


----------



## AndyN

Looking nice.

Now get those cables tucked away before SWMBO hands you something on a plate :doublesho


----------



## ryanuk

i know andy lol im going to sort it all in a bit! its very messy! maybe if i make the cables look better then she wont kill me for puting the speakers there


----------



## swordjo

Will take 2 minutes to sort the cables mate, you have carpet so just pull it up and tuck it around the side.

Speakers do look nice.


----------



## ahaydock

They looks great. Would they not be better either side of the TV for when you watch films or are they purely for music?


----------



## ryanuk

ahaydock said:


> They looks great. Would they not be better either side of the TV for when you watch films or are they purely for music?


thanks mate 

there just for music mate.


----------



## ryanuk

changed it about now and think it looks loads better!





































what you think?


----------



## NKS

Looking very nice much better position, good quality speakers as well - I'll post some pics of my set-up when I get home.


----------



## chrisfoster1971

EliteCarCare said:


> Checkout the setup (including an enormous floating wall) that this guy's built, looks the part! :thumb:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=644806


WOW that looks nice that.

I will post mine when I am done.

Currently planning cable runs for my Audica speakers, the plasma is already done and mounted all though I dropped it and the picture is now..well...shocking so I'll be giving my insurers a call. Then it is a case of sorting the av rack, Denon amp, Denon dvd player, Pioneer DVD Recorder, Sky +, MS xbox 360, Nintendo wii.


----------



## ryanuk

sweet lads,get your pics up asap


----------



## MK1Campaign

Ill have to take some pictures but i have:

50" Pioneer Kuro PDPLX508D plamsa
Onkyo 876 7.1 receiver with HD sound
Denon DVD2500BT Blu ray player
Sky HD
Xbox 360
Q Acoustics 1050i 5.1 speaker package
QED HDMI cables
QED Micro silver speaker cable


----------



## ryanuk

come on lads no good without the pics


----------



## ryanuk

NKS said:


> Looking very nice much better position, good quality speakers as well - I'll post some pics of my set-up when I get home.


pics


----------



## swordjo

I get the keys to my new house on Friday so should be making a start on mine, will get the pics up as I progress and finish.


----------



## Sonic

Another Linn fan here :wave:

Pic is a bit old now -

Linn 5140 front loudspeakers
Linn 5120 centre speaker
2x Linn 5125 5 channel amplifiers
Linn 5103 preamp
Onkyo DVD player - cant remember the model
2x M&K active subs one is THX
46" Sony Bravia KDL46W4000


----------



## ryanuk

looking good sonic!


----------



## Matt197

This is my old setup. Panasonic 42" PX60










And this my new setup in a new location in my bedroom.

50" Kuro Pioneer 5090, still need to do a few finishing touches to cables but I am more than happy with what I have achieved.




























Sold my Amp and Speakers so when I get some more cash I will be buying a much better system.

But in the mean time I should be getting one of theses very soon.


----------



## Sonic

Looks like a modern megatron :lol:


----------



## Matt197

Sonic said:


> Looks like a modern megatron :lol:


:lol: classic


----------



## ryanuk

just had a new system AGAIN lol, bit of a downgrade


cambride audio azur 550a amp

cambride audio azur 550c cd player

wharfedale 9.1 speakers

does sound very good.


----------



## Pendo

I currently have a hd ready tv, and a pretty basic dvd player. I think I understand that I need to add an AV receiver, and some speakers, to make this into a basic system, is that right? Speakers aren't a problem, I have from an old 5.1 dvd player i had a few years ago, so if i bought an AV receiver, would this set me up for a basic system, that i could add to as and when i wanted to? Do i need anything else? Have i got this totally wrong?


----------



## Sonic

Your on the right lines :thumb:

You'd want speakers, power amplifiers and a preamp/processor. You can get pre/power amp combo's which take the audio feeds and send them to the speakers.


----------



## RisingPower

Sonic said:


> Your on the right lines :thumb:
> 
> You'd want speakers, power amplifiers and a preamp/processor. You can get pre/power amp combo's which take the audio feeds and send them to the speakers.


Technically an av receiver generally is a power amp and a pre amp/processor.

You could go the route of getting them individually though.

If the speakers you have are active (i.e have their own amplifier) all you need is an av receiver with the relevant pre-outs. If not, should just be able to wire them up as normal to the av receiver.

Further note: I'm not sure of the point in going with a preamp/poweramp combo for dvds, can't see audio ever differing much with film dvds.


----------



## swordjo

Finally got round to posting some pics:
LG 50" Plasma
Sky+HD
PS3
Xbox 360 Elite
Cambridge Audio Av Reciever
Tannoy SFX 5.1
Logitech Harmony One remote
[





















































cheers

Jonathan


----------



## Pendo

Thanks guys, thats cleared a few things up for me. I went out with a friend on friday, and while waiting to go out, I watched a bit of ironman on his bang and olufsen setup, wth HD projector. Really awesome, thats what got me thinking about upgrading mine.


----------



## RisingPower

Pendo said:


> Thanks guys, thats cleared a few things up for me. I went out with a friend on friday, and while waiting to go out, I watched a bit of ironman on his bang and olufsen setup, wth HD projector. Really awesome, thats what got me thinking about upgrading mine.


Bang and olufsen is design over substance imo.

What you want is one of these:

http://www.genelec-ht.com/subwoofers/hts6/


----------



## Pendo

RisingPower said:


> Bang and olufsen is design over substance imo.
> 
> What you want is one of these:
> 
> http://www.genelec-ht.com/subwoofers/hts6/


It sounded ok to me


----------



## silverback

Pendo said:


> I currently have a hd ready tv, and a pretty basic dvd player. I think I understand that I need to add an AV receiver, and some speakers, to make this into a basic system, is that right? Speakers aren't a problem, I have from an old 5.1 dvd player i had a few years ago, so if i bought an AV receiver, would this set me up for a basic system, that i could add to as and when i wanted to? Do i need anything else? Have i got this totally wrong?


from my experience from complete noobdom to reasonably savvy, i would advise you to budget the majority to good speakers.dvd,tv and amp technology move at an incredible rat of knots.they get cheaper,smaller and better in months not years.the thing that barely changes is good quality speakers.


----------



## RisingPower

silverback said:


> from my experience from complete noobdom to reasonably savvy, i would advise you to budget the majority to good speakers.dvd,tv and amp technology move at an incredible rat of knots.they get cheaper,smaller and better in months not years.the thing that barely changes is good quality speakers.


A good solid power amp will also be good for years :thumb:

Depends on how much you plan on spending.

However, speakers are probably the most important to budget on.


----------



## dholdi

Why do some people put the tv so high up on the wall ? I know its each to their own but I would have thought the most natural would be at eye level when sat down. Thats where mine is as I dont fancy a crooked neck, or maybe they all have these fancy reclining sofas


----------



## swordjo

If thats reference to me.. it's not high. It's where it should be, ie middle of TV is at eye level when i'm sitting on my couch. I was on my bean bag when i took a few of those pics.(they also stretched when i resized them.)


----------



## Sonic

Speakers are relatively cheap, the power amps are the expensive bit!

Agree that a decent set will last you though.


----------



## RisingPower

Sonic said:


> Speakers are relatively cheap, the power amps are the expensive bit!


You what?

http://www.petertyson.co.uk/ebuttonz/ebz_product_pages/linn_artikulat_350a.shtml


----------



## Sonic

Your quoting probably one of the most expensive speakers, you can bet youll find an amp that costs the same.

I run the Linn Espeks with Linn 5125's, you can probably get a set of Espeks for £400 these days second hand, the amps are still £1000 i imagine.

Edit: Infact they are aktiv, and include their own power amps, hence the price


----------



## dholdi

swordjo said:


> If thats reference to me.. it's not high. It's where it should be, ie middle of TV is at eye level when i'm sitting on my couch. I was on my bean bag when i took a few of those pics.(they also stretched when i resized them.)


No, it wasnt aimed specifically at you. Tho your pics did rekindle the question, I have seen loads of people put them above fireplaces etc which to me seems too high. Like I said, each to their own, I wasnt having a go just making an observation.


----------



## RisingPower

Sonic said:


> Your quoting probably one of the most expensive speakers, you can bet youll find an amp that costs the same.
> 
> I run the Linn Espeks with Linn 5125's, you can probably get a set of Espeks for £400 these days second hand, the amps are still £1000 i imagine.


I wouldn't say speakers are any cheaper than amps. I'm struggling to think what's more expensive than a krell though.

Probably the most expensive speakers:

http://www.genesisloudspeakers.com/g1p1.html


----------



## Sonic

RisingPower said:


> I wouldn't say speakers are any cheaper than amps. I'm struggling to think what's more expensive than a krell though.
> 
> Probably the most expensive speakers:
> 
> http://www.genesisloudspeakers.com/g1p1.html


:doublesho Thats nuts!


----------



## silverback

dholdi said:


> Why do some people put the tv so high up on the wall ? I know its each to their own but I would have thought the most natural would be at eye level when sat down. Thats where mine is as I dont fancy a crooked neck, or maybe they all have these fancy reclining sofas


completely agree.seated eye level is the perfect level to view a screen from imho.if you have no option but to have the screen above a fireplace then fair enough.but i would certainly advise people to have the screen at eye level when seated.


----------



## RisingPower

Craziness:

http://www.higherfi.com/spkrlist/speakerlist.htm

http://www.higherfi.com/amplist/amplist.htm


----------



## swordjo

dholdi said:


> No, it wasnt aimed specifically at you. Tho your pics did rekindle the question, I have seen loads of people put them above fireplaces etc which to me seems too high. Like I said, each to their own, I wasnt having a go just making an observation.


I know what you mean, my brother got his mount far too high due to her mrs wanting it above a fire. His IS uncomfortable to watch. 
I would have liked mine to be maybe 2 inches lower, but due to there being a line of soft concrete right where i wanted the top of the bracket to be mounted I had to move it up a little( couldn't go lower, again for the same reason... bracket is on the wall btw, not the MDF false wall). Mine is very comfortable to watch, even when lying on one of the couches.


----------



## silverback

these babys will set you back £75000 a pair


----------



## RisingPower

silverback said:


> these babys will set you back £75000 a pair


Nautilus is pithy compared to these:










$2,000,000


----------



## dholdi

These prices are insane. Mrs holdi is moaning coz I want to spend £350 on an amp and she's got an eye on a holiday to Oz to visit her sister ( good thing is we only have to pay for the flight ). I bet half the people who can afford these things couldnt tell the diff between them and something 2 % of the price. Its just a status symbol like the Ferrari's on the drive. Not that I'm jealous or anything


----------



## Phil H

i've not long had my new Yam RX-V1900 HD AV amp, just saving now for a 50" LCD!


----------



## Renmure

Mine is more really a games set-up in an occasional roomm converted out of my old garage, specifically for just relaxing.
TV in here is only really used for watching footie or the Grand Prix or the like.
Not overly sure of the tecno side of things but there is a 60" plasma, sony surround sound system, xbox/ps3/wii with wireless wotsits for online stuff.
Good for chilling


----------



## Phil H

well i'm not jealous at all! i swear


----------



## Deanoecosse

Renmure, you must wake up in the morning and think "it's great being me". 360 Spider, Lotus & other toys in the garage and an amazing lads room like that aswell, your one lucky boy.
I think you need to get the DW boys over for a lads day in:thumb:


----------



## Sonic

Deanoecosse said:


> Renmure, you must wake up in the morning and think "it's great being me". 360 Spider, Lotus & other toys in the garage and an amazing lads room like that aswell, your one lucky boy.
> I think you need to get the DW boys over for a lads day in:thumb:


I concur, on all points


----------



## nick-a6

jesusss how big is your "new" garage!
very nice setup


----------



## gilford

Not just my home cinema, but the rest of the house also 

http://www.avforums.com/forums/memb...748138-welcome-gilfords-house-renovation.html


----------



## Renmure

gilford said:


> Not just my home cinema, but the rest of the house also
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/memb...748138-welcome-gilfords-house-renovation.html


That was quite a good read. :thumb:
It's great having a nosey around other folks houses, always lots of ideas to be had 
Wish I took more pics over the past 10 years of doing stuff around the house


----------



## gilford

Renmure said:


> That was quite a good read. :thumb:
> It's great having a nosey around other folks houses, always lots of ideas to be had
> Wish I took more pics over the past 10 years of doing stuff around the house


Cheers :thumb:

There are a load of really nice set ups over on AVF, I just wish I had never come across the damn site, would have saved me a fortune


----------



## ryanuk

cliford

could you please post a few on here,as im now banned from av


----------



## gilford

I can't really go through the whole refurb, it will take me ages to link the pics, especially for the whole house 

Here are a few of the lounge..............

BEFORE (when we first bought it and moved in) -



















DURING -




























AFTER -




























Hope you like it :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

very nice mate  thanks for pics


----------



## ryanuk

my old setup



















setup now im back at my mom an dads





































saying that the system only cost £600 it sounds VERY good,well happy with it (for now  )

cambride audio azur 550a amp

cambride audio azur 550c cd player

wharfedale 9.1 speakers


----------



## gilford

Nice mate 

I'm a Bose man myself :thumb:

A lot of people slate Bose, but I have had LOADS of different systems and for the complete package it is deffo the best :driver:


----------



## ryanuk

gilford said:


> Nice mate
> 
> I'm a Bose man myself :thumb:
> 
> A lot of people slate Bose, but I have had LOADS of different systems and for the complete package it is deffo the best :driver:


thanks mate 

i would like to think my old system sounded better as it cost alot more!

but to be fair im not sure it did,it didnt sound £1000 better anyways.


----------



## gilford

lol 

Bose is pricey, but it packs a BIG PUNCH (for the music I like anyway, dance ) and fits in very well without big, hefty speakers dotted round the room


----------



## Renmure

I am not really a film buff but like a bit of James Bond, so had a bit of work done in a small sitingroom to make a decent attempt at a Home Cinema setup.

At the press of a button the tapestry goes up to reveal the projector and dvd pile, and at the same time the 120 inch screen drops on the opposite wall from behind the beam. Sony 5.1 surround sound provides the noise and was all wired in as part of the cunning planning.

Not the best pics and I am sure a proper AV bod would could tweek things to make it better, but for an occasional winters night in with a tub of popcorn and a bag of Jelly Beans it is fine.


----------



## t1mmy

Here's the setup for my new house. As a first time buyer there was lots of other things to buy so the setup isn't going to blow many members away, but it is exactly what we needed and I'm really pleased with it.

Spec...

Sony 40" LCD 1080p 100hz (KDL-40W5710)
Sony BDP-S363 Blu-ray Palyer
Sony RDR-HXD790 DVD Recorder
Sony HT-SF100 5.1 Surround Sound System
Sony PS2 (Still got some games to complete)
Nintendo Wii


----------



## Sonic

Very smart and neatly contained.

"Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming swimming swimming" :thumb:


----------



## Sonic

Sonic said:


> Another Linn fan here :wave:
> 
> Pic is a bit old now -
> 
> Linn 5140 front loudspeakers
> Linn 5120 centre speaker
> 2x Linn 5125 5 channel amplifiers
> Linn 5103 preamp
> Onkyo DVD player - cant remember the model
> 2x M&K active subs one is THX
> 46" Sony Bravia KDL46W4000


Right.. ive updated my setup and living room a bit 

After several years of building i've finally got my system complete -

Visual:
Sony Bravia KDL-46W2000 LCD
Sony BDP-S550 Bluray player

Audio:
Linn AV-5103 preamp/processor, 
2x Linn AV-5125 5 channel power amplifiers soon to be fitted with dynamik power supplies,
Linn LK280 2 channel power amplifier (borrowed from my brother for rear speaker bass),
Linn Majik DS with dynamik,
Linn AV-5140 loudspeakers aktiv tri-amped with espek tweeters at the front,
Linn AV-5120 aktiv bi-amped centre speaker,
Linn AV-5150 twin 12" subwoofer,
Linn AV-5140 loudspeakers bi-amped at the rear,
Linn interconnects,
A load of Russ Andrews power cables and Linn K400/K200 cables, soon to be changed to van den hul.


----------



## mwbpsx

jonnie5 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys... I've got a few questions/comments from the points raised:
> 
> 1. The floor standers are on a solid wood floor which in turn is on a solid concrete slab, I was under the impression that it wasn't necessary to use spikes for this kind of flooring? I do HAVE the spikes that came with the speakers but haven't actually tired them.
> 
> 2. All my inter-connectors are pretty sound, Optical audio on the DVD/360/Sky (use either of those for CD), Mark Grant component on the DVD to Amp (Amp is Yam 757), S-Video on Sky to Amp then some unbranded Component from Amp to TV (with BNC connections as it's an oooooold PW4 Panny unit). Amazing picture for a 7/8 year old screen!
> 
> 3. Not sure how best to get the centre channel to ear level, kind of one of the reasons for wanting to try some small speakers this year. The Genie's are something I've fancied since they came out so may demo those... though the Kef Egg's seem to be the small speaker of choice (although a friend has a Bose Acoustimass system and those tiny speakers are amazing!). That will also give me a chance to change the rear book shelf speakers...
> 
> YOU GET RUBBER FEET WHICH SCREW IN INSTEAD OF SPIKES
> 
> AS for where the centre speaker should sit face level is iseal if not then as long as its centre with the tv and L/R speakers then that will do. Its hard to create the perfect cinima sound unless you have a purpose built room. In an ideal world things get in the way


I have 'soft' spikes on my missions on laminate flooring. The reason is to isolate them from the flooring so that the drivers are the only thing supplying sound, not reverberation through the floor. On a solid floor the spikes dont need carpet piercing points just a rounded end to minimise contact area. There also used to be a thing called an 'isoplat' which was basically a board with upturned spikes placed beneath the speaker so flooring isnt damaged. A simple trial would be to get a piece of mdf same size as the speaker, screw 4 wood screws through from one side, place points up on a piece of underlay etc, and listen. The golden rule of audio, 'if YOU cant hear the improvement there isnt one' your ears have maxxed out !!:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

This was my little purchase from the Manchester Sound & Vision show in October. New Cables made up for my front speakers. Got a great deal from QED. 
All my cables are now QED 










I was very interested in the cable demo. Exactly the same audio equipment and speakers playing the same track, only just changing the speaker cable. From cable costing £30 a meter to cable costing £1000 per meter!!!! hearing the difference was pretty impressive i have to say.


----------



## Dan_V6

There are some nice set ups here, im in the process of looking for one!


----------



## Ric

Heres mine..

Only joking, this is one of our clients who we installed for, yes that is a 108" plasma TV


----------



## ryanuk

WOW!!!!!! thats some system!!!!!!!! any speaker pics?


----------



## [email protected]

carbonangel that looks awesome, anymore pics?


----------



## famoussas

Full thread *HERE.*


----------



## mouthyman

famoussas said:


> Full thread *HERE.*


saw this in AVforums, didnt know you were a member on here
I absolutly love your apartment :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

Read your thread ^^^ great setup and taste you have there dude! :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

mouthyman said:


> saw this in AVforums, didnt know you were a member on here
> I absolutly love your apartment :thumb:


It's a townhouse!


----------



## Dan_V6

carbonangel said:


> Heres mine..
> 
> Only joking, this is one of our clients who we installed for, yes that is a 108" plasma TV


WOW!!! Thats some setup... i think im supporting a semi


----------



## mouthyman

Ducky said:


> It's a townhouse!


ok townhouse 

I was enjoying the pics to much to take it all in :lol:


----------



## jonnie5

Finally got a new Samsung tv and Denon AVR2808 amp. Just raked my bebo profile for pics. My daughters 3rd birthday pics lol


----------



## ryanuk

my new set up from today! yeah i know i have a new one each month lol.


----------



## ryanuk

Iknow this is an old Thread now but anyone had any new systems or have not posted your system post it now


----------



## Ninja59

hopefully getting my 2nd one setup mid year :lol: split my Audiophile stuff off  currently thinking about a shanling/linn/audiolab/creek cd player


----------



## Sonic

Mine's changed a little. Now running with -



Sonic said:


> Visual:
> 
> Sony Bravia KDL-46W2000 LCD
> Sony BDP-S550 Bluray player
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Linn Majik DS, dynamik
> Linn Akurate Kontrol, dynamik
> Linn AV-5125, dynamik - x2
> Linn AV-5140, aktiv - fronts
> Linn AV-5140 - rears
> Linn AV-5120, aktiv - centre
> Linn AV-5150 - subwoofer
> 
> Linn interconnects
> Linn K200/K400 cable to fronts/centre
> QED Silver Anniversary to rears
> Russ Andrews Yellow power cables


----------



## ryanuk

Ninja59 said:


> hopefully getting my 2nd one setup mid year :lol: split my Audiophile stuff off  currently thinking about a shanling/linn/audiolab/creek cd player


Ace mate make sure you get pics up


----------



## ryanuk

Sonic said:


> Mine's changed a little. Now running with -


Pics


----------



## Shared

I've had a few bits in the last few months, nothing special really but i'm happy with it, an LGPK590 50" plasma, and a new Sony strda2400es, and some decent sand for my Partington Super Dreadnoughts, I'll see if i can sort out a pic, when i've moved my wheels out of the way 

Also just heard my first SACD, Dire Straits, Brothers In Arms, its surprising how much detail is in there.


----------



## Ninja59

ryanuk said:


> Ace mate make sure you get pics up


will do currently thinking of this: - 









with hopefully the shanling because its so awesome looking plus it has valves  with solid state output and direct valve output










to go with my slee and sets of cans


----------



## ryanuk

Very nice!


----------



## adamck

Denon DNS-3500's with behringer 16bit digital mixer.
Also gets hooked up to the mac for use with midi 

Under it has 2 large Sony speakers and a Sony AV amp.


----------



## LeadFarmer

This is one of the best HC set-ups ive ever seen

<<Clicky here>> :thumb:


----------



## Sonic

ryanuk said:


> Pics


Not got the akurate kontrol in these pics, but very similar :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1782593&postcount=353


----------



## big ben

some of these set ups are amazing...

my set up is pretty budget compared, my lounge is also pretty small! my kitchen is bigger :lol: so i just have this unit and a big corner sofa, its a 47" tv in there (biggest that fit), i have a denon stereo in the cuboard, thats what the other speakers are for.










i need a bigger house though now after looking at these!!!


----------



## Hincey

Here's my bedroom setup...nothing special


----------



## Ninja59

your lg have ambilight of styles?


----------



## Hincey

Ninja59 said:


> your lg have ambilight of styles?


Nope...its two strips of LEDs from ikea. The glow looks a bit funny on the pictures though cos the tv is at an angle.


----------



## Matt.

I looked into lighting for my TV but the guy over on Aplha Men didnt get back to me.  I needed to know how he fitted it.


----------



## Hincey

Double sided tape lol. leds plugged into the mains. simples 

This is what I ordered and fitted

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00119419


----------



## ryanuk

Anyone had any new hi-fi systems please post them up! or if you have not posted your system please do


----------



## Lars Z

I´m mainly into vintage hifi, even though we have a full Marantz 6.1 system and a projector in the ceiling for the cinema feel.

This is the setup I have for stereo listening at the moment.
The speakers were intended to go to the landfill, but a collegue remembered that I was into this kind of stuff and saved them for me.
They can make the sofa shake and your chest hurt, but still deliver absolutely clear sounds.








Had to borrow the speaker shot of the net, as the GF is using the living room with a couple of GF´s to watch handball. 









The setup is:
Pioneer SA-9800, Amplfier
Pioneer TX-D1000, Tuner
Pioneer CT-F1250, Cassette (yeah, really)
Pioneer RT-909, Reel to reel (also, yeah really)
Technincs SL-1210 MKII, Turntable
Phillips CD-100, First massproduced cdplayer.
Coral CX-77, speakers.

+ a lot more for this setup, and a lot for the surround setup.

Sorry for the poor quality photos.


----------



## Type R

Currently on with MY first atrempt at installing over in spain. I have never done anything in my own with av so ive kept it simple im running a 50" Plasma, a yamaha amp connected to yamaha speakers (yamaha speakers are small but pack a punch) Ps3 for gameing and blueray and 3D, wii for the mrs. I have the tv on a tilting bracket so it can be mounted slightly higher than the norm. Ive put the cables in trunking for now untill im happy with there placement and tv hight, i think ill be losrreing it a littl in the nect few days.


----------



## Roan

It baffles me why lots of you have your TVs positioned so high up on the wall. Viewing would be so much more comfortable and probably clearer if you were looking straight at the screen rather than up at it. Am I the only one with OCD about this sort of thing?


----------



## SteveyG

Roan said:


> It baffles me why lots of you have your TVs positioned so high up on the wall. Viewing would be so much more comfortable and probably clearer if you were looking straight at the screen rather than up at it. Am I the only one with OCD about this sort of thing?


No, I also have mine sitting so my eye level is about 2/3 up the screen and ears in line with the tweeters on my speakers.

Whenever I go to someone's house who has it on the wall, it seems unnaturally high.


----------



## Type R

Roan said:


> It baffles me why lots of you have your TVs positioned so high up on the wall. Viewing would be so much more comfortable and probably clearer if you were looking straight at the screen rather than up at it. Am I the only one with OCD about this sort of thing?


No, mine is on a titlting bracket do it can be higher, although it will get lowered a little.


----------



## steve from wath

Roan said:


> It baffles me why lots of you have your TVs positioned so high up on the wall. Viewing would be so much more comfortable and probably clearer if you were looking straight at the screen rather than up at it. Am I the only one with OCD about this sort of thing?


agree
telly at eye line height speakers (fronts )at ear height


----------



## jontymo

Old set up with Tannoys all round









Newish set up with Monitor Audio Rx's all round


----------



## DesertDog

Here's my home theatre setup:

Receiver: Sony STR-DA5400ES
BD: Oppo BDP-95 (with the hardware upgrade for region A/B/C BD's)
TV: Samsung UA55B7000
Ipod dock: Onkyo ND-S1 (will be upgraded with a HTPC, see below)
7.1 surround sound: Monitor Audio Apex A40 Front L/R/Centre, Monitor Audio Apex A10 RL/RR/SL/SR, Monitor Audio Apex AW12 subwoofer
Decoder: Humax ??? for Etisalat HD cable
Remote: Logitech Harmony 1100
Cables (surround): QED Silver Micro
Cables (L/R/C): QED XT Evolution
Cables (SW): Chord Company Chameleon Plus
Cables (HDMI in/out): Monster 1000HD 17.8 Gbps














































Here's the HTPC still under construction...

Case: Silverstone Grandia GD02MT
Mobo: ASUS Rampage III GENE micro ATX
Processor: Intel i7-950 Quad core
Memory: 2 x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600 MHz
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2Tb 7200 RPM 6 GB SATA
BD: Sony BD5740H
PSU: Corsair AX750 Professional Gold
Sound card: ASUS Xonar HDAV 1.3 Slim, QED Reference Digital CoAx cable
Video card: Sapphire 11166-02-20R HD 5450 1GB DDR3 PCIE HDMI 
Wireless card: ASUS PCE-N15 300 Mbps


----------



## Phil H

very nice indeed!!


----------



## bigmcclarron

Loving the Monitor Audio love!
Gonna have to add to it! 
Monitor audio RS 5 with matching centre and using Radius 90 at the rear with a Velodyne sub









Then in my bedroom I have a stereo setup 
Mission Freedom 753 with an Arcam avr350 and an Rega Apollo cd player









Also have sonos linked in to both systems


----------



## ryanuk

Some stunning setup's!


----------



## Serkie

Lovely setups chaps.

Ours:

























All kit was then enclosed in a cupboard in the corner.


----------



## Serkie

Removed Duplicate Post.


----------



## bigmcclarron

Serkie said:


> Lovely setups chaps.
> 
> Ours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kit was then enclosed in a cupboard in the corner.


Yamaha amp rxv2600?? It's something Rxv! And a pioneer pdp436xd?? Nice set up mate I like that!


----------



## andystuff1971

Will try and get a couple of pics up my here is my set-up:

Mitsibushi HC6500 1080p pj with 120" screen, Samsung LE46m87BDX, Pioneer SC-LX83, Thermaltake DH102 HTPC 20tb storage, PS3, Sony BDP760, US Panasonic BD30, Tosh hd-ep35, Sky hd, M&K 750THX LCR, M&K Surr55T M&K MX350 MK11 THX with Antimode, and a Harmony 895 .


----------



## Goldbug

I can't say, and you lot can,t view it would be embarrassing:devil:


----------



## bigmcclarron

andystuff1971 said:


> Will try and get a couple of pics up my here is my set-up:
> 
> Mitsibushi HC6500 1080p pj with 120" screen, Samsung LE46m87BDX, Pioneer SC-LX83, Thermaltake DH102 HTPC 20tb storage, PS3, Sony BDP760, US Panasonic BD30, Tosh hd-ep35, Sky hd, M&K 750THX LCR, M&K Surr55T M&K MX350 MK11 THX with Antimode, and a Harmony 895 .


Tosh hd player is still my main DVD player! I feel so retro!


----------



## andystuff1971

I have about 80 HD-DVD's which are worth pennies now so no point selling it. They were always good quality upscalers of DVD. IMO one of the bargains of the AV world at the prices you can pick them up for now.


----------



## djdan

Not really my home setup but heres my audio sources......donty have the 5kw rms sound system in this picture lol









Heres some spare speakers in my garage









still need a new camera!!


----------



## vickky453

What the hell, Id hate to be your neighbour!


----------



## Serkie

bigmcclarron said:


> Yamaha amp rxv2600?? It's something Rxv! And a pioneer pdp436xd?? Nice set up mate I like that!


Good guess that man.

Amp is the bigger brother RX-V4600 powering some Anthony Gallo Nucleus Micro Speakers and a Tannoy Arena Sub.

Yep - Pioneer 436XDE, one of my best ever purchases. Looks a bit clunky next to modern screens but the picture performance is still superb.


----------



## bigmcclarron

Serkie said:


> Good guess that man.
> 
> Amp is the bigger brother RX-V4600 powering some Anthony Gallo Nucleus Micro Speakers and a Tannoy Arena Sub.
> 
> Yep - Pioneer 436XDE, one of my best ever purchases. Looks a bit clunky next to modern screens but the picture performance is still superb.


Almost! 4600 had some grunt thou! I tell you what thou, if ur looking to replace it soon, don't bother with anything else other than the new Yama avantage range, oh lord it's good!
And your screen! Man I got offered one of them a few years ago for £200 but couldn't afford it because I was a student! He ended up taking it to the tip! Gutted much!


----------

